# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Νιωθω μονη

## r.f.

Παιδια χρειαζομαι καποιον να μιλησω δεν αντεχω αλλο. ειμαι κλεισμενη στο σπιτι χωρις κανεναν και κλαιω και παθαινω κρισεις πανικου. Δεν εχω πια ουτε φιλους ουτε παρεες. Αυτο με που με κανει να νιωθω πιο χαλια ειναι οτι εχω αγορι και φοβαμαι να του μιλησω για την χαλια ψυχολογικη μου κατασταση γιατι μπορει να με περασει για τρελη. ειμαι 19 και εχω σκεφτει πολλες φορες πως ακομη και να πεθανω σε κανεναν δεν θα λειψω. Ο μονος λογος που δεν το κανω ειναι για τους γονεις μου. Θελω να ζητησω βοηθεια απο ειδικο αλλα δεν ξερω που να στραφω, ψαχνω στο ιντερνετ, βλεπω τοσα ονοματα και με πιανει ακομα μεγαλυτερος πανικος. 24 ωρες το 24ωρο εχω ενα σφιξιμο στο στομαχι σαν αγχος. λυπαμαι τον εαυτο μου και διωχνω τους παντες με την καταθλιπτικη συμπεριφορα μου. Δεν ξερω πια τι να κανω, νιωθω ανημπορη, χωρις ιχνος δυναμης. Προσπαθησα να κοιμηθω πριν αλλα με το που ξαπλωσα πεταχτηκα και αρχισα να κλαιω με λυγμους. Νιωθω οτι κοντευω να τρελαθω. Πριν λιγο καιρο ημουν αρρωστη και δεν ειχα κανεναν να με φροντισει και να ενδιαφερθει για μενα και τοτε ειναι που ενιωσα πιο μονη απο ποτε σε σημειο που ημουν ετοιμη να αυτοκτονησω. Μπορει η λεξη αυτοκτονια να ακουγεται μεγαλη αλλα ετσι νιωθω τωρα και μονο κακο προκαλω σε αυτους που ειναι γυρω μου. εχω την αναγκη να ξεφυγω απο τον πονο που υπαρχει 
μεσα μου και δεν βρισκω αλλη λυση. Ολα αυτα που σας λεω τωρα θα ηθελα να τα ελεγα σε καποιον δικο μου ανθρωπο αλλα δεν υπαρχει κανεις. ολοι ασχολιουνται με τις δικες τους ζωες. πλεον δεν ειμαι η ταδε. ειμαι η καταθλιπτικη ταδε, που εχεις μονιμως προβληματα. που δεν αξιζει να την κανεις παρεα γιατι δεν ειναι ευχαριστη δεν ειναι χαρουμενη. προσπαθω να αλλαξω και δεν καταφερνω τιποτα. και κουραστηκα.

----------


## katestrammeni

ηρεμησε. δεν εισαι η μονη. κανεις δεν ενδιαφερεται για τον διπλανο του, ουτε καν οι φιλοι, ουτε καν οι γκομενοι. μονοι μας τραβαμε οτι τραβαμε. απο που προηλθε το προβλημα σου?

----------


## arktos

r.f., αν έχεις την οικονομικη δυνατότητα μπορείς να αποευθυνθείς σε κάποιον ιδιώτη κ
ευχαριστως να σου στείλω με πμ κάοια τηλ.
αν δν έχεις πάλι μπορείς να το κάνεις σε ένα κέντρο ψυχικής υγείας.
τέλος καλό θα ήταν να καθήσεις κ να μιλήσεις στο φίλο σου, ώστε να γνωρίζει τί ακριβώς περνάς.

----------


## arktos

> ηρεμησε. δεν εισαι η μονη. κανεις δεν ενδιαφερεται για τον διπλανο του, ουτε καν οι φιλοι, ουτε καν οι γκομενοι. μονοι μας τραβαμε οτι τραβαμε. απο που προηλθε το προβλημα σου?


katestrameni, αν έχεις τέτοιες εμπειρίες δν σημαίνει πως αυτό είναι νόμος σε αυτή τη ζωή.
πολλοί έχουν κ φίλους που βοηθούν κ σύντροφο που τους στηρίζει.

----------


## Lou!

rf, ακουγεσαι αρκετα μπερδεμενη. νομιζω οτι επιβαλλεται να βρεις ειδικο να συνεργαστεις κ να αρχισετε να ξεμπερδευετε το κουβαρι, ειναι πολυ βοηθητικο να εχεις διπλα σου καποιον που ξερει απο αυτα τα απροβληματα για να σου δειξει το δρομο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

r.f. οπως ειπαν κ τα παιδια παραπανω θα σου κανει καλο να απευθυνθεις σε καποιον ειδικο κ να μιλησεις για αυτα που σε απασχολουν κ να εκφρασεις τα συναισθηματα κ τις σκεψεις σου...ειναι κριμα κ σιγουρα κ εσυ υποφερεις να εισαι ολη μερα σπιτι κλεισμενη , να κλαις, να παθαινεις κρισεις πανικου, κ με λιγα λογια να εισαι σε αθλια κατασταση κ να μην την παλευεις...ζητα βοηθεια απο καποιον, επισης υπαρχουν κ τα κεντρα ψυχικης υγειας που ειναι δωρεαν κ προσφερουν πολυ καλες υπηρεσιες, μιλα αν θες κ στο αγορι σου, αν σε αγαπαει πραγματικα κ ενδιαφερεται θα σε στηριξει κ θα σε παρηγορησει...οσο κλεινεις κατι μεσα σου τοσο αυτο διογκονεται κ σε κατατρωει...ειναι κριμα γιατι εισια κ μικρουλα κ ειναι ακομη χειροτερο σε τετοια ηλικια να περνας ολα αυτα τα ασχημα..ειμαι ενα χρονο μεγαλυτερη σου κ σε καταλαβαινω εχω περασει κι εγω τα ιδια κ ακομα χειροτερα κ ακομα παλευω εχω ζηησει βοηθεια κ εχω βοηθηθει παρα πολυ...

οσο για τους αλλους που λες οτι δεν καταλαβαινουν, δυστυχως ετσι ειναι, το τι περναμε το ξερουμε μονο εμεις κ κανεις αλλος...μην ασχολεισαι με το τι ενδεχομενως θα πουν οι αλλοι κ μην αγχωνεσαι με το τι εικονα βγαζεις προς τα εξω, αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να επικεντρωθεις στο δικο σου προβλημα κ να κοιταξεις τι καλυτερο μπορεις να κανεις προκειμενου να απαλλαγεις απο ολα αυτα τα δυσαρεστα κ να νιωσεις κ παλι καλα!!
καλη δυναμη!! :Smile:

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Αυτο με που με κανει να νιωθω πιο χαλια ειναι οτι εχω αγορι και φοβαμαι να του μιλησω για την χαλια ψυχολογικη μου κατασταση γιατι μπορει να με περασει για τρελη.


εμενα αυτο το πραμα που γραφεις μου μοιαζει λιγακι αστειο και συγνωμη κι ολας γιαυτο μου το ποστ. δλδ το αγορι σου τι ακριβως ρολο παιζει, απλου επισκεπτη, ενας ξενος που ερχεται σε βλεπει για μια ωρα και φευγει ? δε μοιραζεσε καν τις σκεψεις και τα συναισθηματα σου μαζι του, δεν ξερει τα προβληματα σου, και περιμενεις να συνεχισει να εχει τον ιδιο ρολο, και να προχωρησετε οταν δεν εισαι ειλικρινης μαζι του ? 

σωστα βεβαια το λες οτι μπορει να σε περασει για τρελη, αμα δεν εχετε αναπτυξει τη σχεση σας, να υπαρχει εμπιστοσυνη και να νιωθεις ασφαλεια για να του πεις οτι θελεις. σε μια σχεση ο συντροφος υποτιθεται ειναι το αλλο μας μισο, ειναι εκει να μας στηριξει ΟΤΙ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΠΑΘΟΥΜΕ, αλλιως δεν εχει σημασια να υπαρχει. δε σε καλυπτει λοιπον συναισθηματικα, σε καλυπτει τουλαχιστον στις αλλες αναγκες και εισαι ικανοποιημενη με αυτο ?

και για φαντασου τωρα και ολους εμας, τους ανθρωπους που παραμενουμε μονοι και δεν εχουμε σχεση, εστω καποιο ατομο να μας στηριξει. αν νιωθεις εσυ ετσι που εχεις καποιον να σε αγαπαει υποτιθεται, εμεις θα επρεπε να εχουμε αυτοκτονισει ηδη!

καλα σου ειπαν τα παιδια, τραβα σε ψυχολογο μπας και φτιαξεις το θεμα σου, αφου το αγορι σου εχει ρολο διακοσμητικο. εγω απορω πως στο διαολο ξεκινατε και τις σχεσεις και σας παιρνουν ενω εχετε τετοια προβληματα. αλλα οταν εισαι κοριτσακι μικρο κι ομορφο, ναι μαλλον ειναι διαφορετικα και πιο ευκολο...

----------


## Lou!

κενο, η κοπελα ειναι μικρουλα, 19 χρονων, γιατι πρεπει να εχει κατακτησει ολες αυτες τις γνωσεις κ τα βηματα κ τη σχεση εμπιστοσυνης κ το ενα κ το αλλο που ουσιαστικα απαιτεις απο αυτη? επειδη εσυ εισαι σχεδον 30?

επισης, εντελως φιλικα, αλλα σε ενα ποστ που μιλαει κ για αυτοκτονια, το υφος σου ειναι νομιζω παραπανω επιθετικο απο το ασφαλες οριο. κ ποτε δεν μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος πως νιωθει αυτος που αφησε αυτο το ποστ κ πως μπορει να το εισπραξει.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

ζητησα συγνωμη γιαυτο μου το ποστ, οπως και το υφος μου το οποιο παντου μοιαζει επιθετικο (χωρις να το κανω επιτηδες, ετσι το παιρνουν ολοι). αλλα τι να κανω, αφου αυτη ειναι η αληθεια. δε γινεται να λεει οτι εχει αγορι αλλα ειναι διακοσμητικο. συναισθηματικα το βλεπουμε οτι δε τη καλυπτει. τι ρολο βαραει, απλα εραστη δλδ και τπτ παραπανω ? ε οχι δε μπορω να το δεχτω αυτο το πραμα! να ψαξει για καλυτερο αμα ειναι και να αφησει τις αυτοκτονιες γιαυτους που δεν εχουν πραγματικα στον ηλιο μοιρα...

----------


## mar_mo

κοριτσάκι μου γλυκό σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα γιατί πέρασα κι εγω από το στάδιο αυτό. Όμως πίστεψέ με δεν χρειάζεται τόση απογοήτευση για κάτι που μπορεί να γίνει αρκετά ελαφρύτερο με έναν ειδικό. Αλλά αλήθεια γιατί είσαι 19 ετών και μόνη? γονείς, αδέλφια? Εμένα η αλήθεια είναι οτι με βοήθησε αρκετά η αδερφή μου να πάρω την απόφαση να δω κάποιον ειδικό. Όσο γαι τον φίλο σου, θα πρέπει να του μιλήσεις. Αν είναι αρκετά δυνατός θα μείνει, διαφορετικά ας φύγει.Θα σε ανακουφίσει ακόμα κι αυτό. Πρέπει όμως οπωσδήποτε να απευθυνθείς κάπου. Θα είναι σωτήριο!!!! Ελπίζω στα καλύτερα!!!

----------


## r.f.

1000 ευχαριστω για την τοσο αμεση ανταποκριση. Περσυ που εδινα πανελληνιες περασα την χειροτερη χρονια απο ολες. Ειχα 2 σχεσεις που με τσακισαν συναισθηματικα. Ο ενας με χωρισε απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη, επικαλουμενος οικογενειακα προβληματα και μετα απο πολυ καιρο εμαθα πως ο πραγματικος λογος ηταν καποια αλλη. ο αλλος τον πρωτο καιρο ηταν τελειος και με εκανε να τον πιστεψω και να τον αγαπησω. μετα ομως αρχισαν οι υπερβολικες ζηλιες οχι μονο για τον παρον αλλα και για το παρελθον μου. Αυτο ειχε ως αποτελεσμα να κοψω επικοινωνια με αγορια που ηταν μονο φιλοι μου και τιποτα παραπανω και γενικα να μην μιλαω με κανεναν που δεν ειναι θηλυκο. Απετυχα στις πανελληνιες αλλα ειχα το δικαιωμα να δωσω με τους ομογενεις. Λιγο πριν αρχισω το διαβασμα το καλοκαιρι, αυτος με χωρισε γιατι ηθελε να περασει ξεγνοιαστα τις διακοπες του, οποτε εγω επρεπε ταυτοχρονα να ξεπερασω τον χωρισμο και να διαβασω. εδειξα τεραστια ψυχικη δυναμη και περασα σε μια απο τισ σχολες που ηθελα. Επισης ανηκω σε μια διαλυμενη οικογενεια. Την περσινη χρονια δεν μιλουσα με την μανα μου για 5 μηνες, γιατι με επιασε να καπνιζω μες το σπιτι. Στην πραγματικοτητα αυτη δεν μου μιλουσε. Αυτο μου στοιχισε πολυ γιατι χρειαζομουν στηριξη για να διαβασω. Δεν με αφηναν να βγαινω εξω καθολου, ουτε μια φορα και καποια στιγμη ξεσπασα, τα εκανα λαμπογυαλο στο δωματιο μου και εφυγα κρυφα απο το σπιτι. Την αλλη μερα γυρισα αλλα δεν φανηκε να τους επηρεασε και πολυ αυτο που εκανα. Η μανα μου ακομα δεν μου μιλουσε. Ο αδερφος μου περνουσε και αυτος μια δυσκολη φαση και το ειχε ριξει στο ποτο, αρα ουτε αυτος μπορουσε να με βοηθησει. Ο αλλος αδερφος μου ειναι στο εξωτερικο οποτε δεν ειχαμε ιδιαιτερη επικοινωνια. Ειχα μια φιλη που την θεωρουσα κολλητη μου και της τα ελεγα ολα. Που να ξερα οτι πηγαινε και τα ελεγε στη μανα της και η μανα της στη δικια μου. Εκεινη τη χρονια επισης αλλαξα και σχολειο και οσοι "φιλοι" ειχα στο προηγουμενο με ξεχασαν γιατι δεν μπορουσα να βγω εξω μαζι τους. Αυτα που λετε...

----------


## r.f.

Και οσον αφορα το τωρινο μου αγορι, δεν ξερει τι ειναι να εχεις ψυχολογικα προβληματα. τα εχει ολα. ενωμενη ευκαταστατη οικογενεια, φιλους, παρεες. Καθε μερα εξω ειναι και διασκεδαζει. που να καταλαβει τι περναω εγω? ναι ισως πρεπει να τον χωρισω. αλλα δεν εχω την δυναμη να το κανω τωρα γιατι ειναι ο μονος ανθρωπος που εστω και για λιγες ωρες θα με κανει να χαμογελασω. θελω να σταθω στα ποδια μου πρωτα και να νιωσω οτι μπορω να τα βγαλω περα για να καθορισω ποιον θελω ή οχι στη ζωη μου.

----------


## carrie

oh mon dieu.. Πωπω... χαρας στο κουραγιο σου, ευχομαι ολα να σουπανε πολυ καλυτερα απο δω και περα, βρες εναν ψυχιατρο απο αυτους που θα σου προτεινουνε, ή εναν ψυχοθεραπευτη, και αυτο ειναι μια αρχη.. Η οικογενεια δυστυχως δε μπορεσε να σε στηριξει, πρεπει να σταθεις τωρα εσυ για σενα..

----------


## Lacrymosa

r.f. περασες δυσκολες καταστασεις κ σε εχουν επηρεασει...προσπαθησε να σταθεις στα ποδια σου κ ζητα βοηθεια...
ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο κουκλα!! :Smile:

----------


## r.f.

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια... θα απευθυνθω μετα τις διακοπες στον ψυχολογο του πανεπιστημιου. Αν δεν γινει τιποτα, θα σας ζητησω να μου συστησετε καποιον εσεις, ισως να ξερετε κατι παραπανω...

----------


## Lacrymosa

http://mpes.uoa.gr/

ενα πολυ καλο site για ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη σε φοιτητες!! μπορεις να γραψεις κι εδω αν θες!!

----------


## r.f.

> http://mpes.uoa.gr/
> 
> ενα πολυ καλο site για ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη σε φοιτητες!! μπορεις να γραψεις κι εδω αν θες!!


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Lacrymosa :Smile:

----------


## Paolo_1

> ζητησα συγνωμη γιαυτο μου το ποστ, οπως και το υφος μου το οποιο παντου μοιαζει επιθετικο (χωρις να το κανω επιτηδες, ετσι το παιρνουν ολοι). αλλα τι να κανω, αφου αυτη ειναι η αληθεια. δε γινεται να λεει οτι εχει αγορι αλλα ειναι διακοσμητικο. συναισθηματικα το βλεπουμε οτι δε τη καλυπτει. τι ρολο βαραει, απλα εραστη δλδ και τπτ παραπανω ? ε οχι δε μπορω να το δεχτω αυτο το πραμα! να ψαξει για καλυτερο αμα ειναι και να αφησει τις αυτοκτονιες γιαυτους που δεν εχουν πραγματικα στον ηλιο μοιρα...


ΚΕΝΟ άστο μην ασχολείσαι.Δε νοείται τώρα 19χρονο με κατάθλιψη.Βλέπω πως είναι τα σημερινά 19χρονα,άμυαλα εντελώς,καφέδες,facebook,κλαμπ, στην κοσμάρα τους όλα.Όλα μεγαλωμένα στα πούπουλα,όλα να τα έχουν έτοιμα,που να δούλευαν κιόλας για την επιβίωσή τους.Όταν μεγαλώσουν θα καταλάβουν πώς είναι να έχεις προβλήματα.Τώρα αν αυτή ξέκοψε από παρέες για χάρη του γκόμενου και αυτός την γράφει,ε εντάξει συνηθισμένα πράγματα σε τέτοιες ηλικίες.

----------


## empar

> ΚΕΝΟ άστο μην ασχολείσαι.Δε νοείται τώρα 19χρονο με κατάθλιψη.Βλέπω πως είναι τα σημερινά 19χρονα,άμυαλα εντελώς,καφέδες,facebook,κλαμπ, στην κοσμάρα τους όλα.Όλα μεγαλωμένα στα πούπουλα,όλα να τα έχουν έτοιμα,που να δούλευαν κιόλας για την επιβίωσή τους.Όταν μεγαλώσουν θα καταλάβουν πώς είναι να έχεις προβλήματα.Τώρα αν αυτή ξέκοψε από παρέες για χάρη του γκόμενου και αυτός την γράφει,ε εντάξει συνηθισμένα πράγματα σε τέτοιες ηλικίες.


μπράβο σου γιατί γνωρίζεις πραγματικά τη νοοτροπία όλων (!) των 19χρονων της χώρας, τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει το κάθε ένα από αυτά (!) στην οικογένεια, στις προσωπικές του σχέσεις και στη σχολή του και κυρίως ποιο από αυτά (!) εργάζεται και ποιο όχι. είσαι θαρρώ ένας από τους πολλούς παντογνώστες της εποχής μας. κρίμα που σου διαφεύγει ότι η κατάθλιψη είναι μία από τις μάστιγες της εποχής μας και δεν κάνει διακρίσεις ανάλογα με την ηλικία ή με όποιο κριτήριο εσύ και οι όμοιοί σου επιλέξετε. αν θέλεις να εκτονώσεις κάπου τη δυσθυμία σου, καλύτερα να διαλέξεις άλλο θέμα και να πάψεις να ασχολείσαι με αυτό, ασ'το σε "άμυαλα" 19χρονα και 20χρονα να το λύσουν, σαν την r.f. και εμένα. adios

----------


## r.f.

Paolo_1 αν ησουν λιγο παρατηρητικος θα εβλεπες πως αυτο το ποστ δεν το εκανα για εναν γκομενο, αλλα γιατι αισθανομαι μονη απο οικογενεια, φιλους και γενικα ανθρωπους. Γιατι καποια πραγματα που εγιναν στη ζωη μου με εριξαν ψυχολογικα. Αν ημουν σαν τα 19χρονα τα αμυαλα οπως λες που ειναι στην κοσμαρα τους προφανως και δεν θα βρισκομουν σε αυτην την κατασταση. Μην τους βαζεις ολους σε ενα τσουβαλι και μην τους κρινεις σαν μια μαζα. δεν φταιω εγω αν οσα 19 χρονα γνωρισες ειναι ετσι. Και να σου πω και κατι. Αλλο το φαινεσθαι και αλλο το ειναι. Γιατι μπορει στα ματια σου να ειναι τα ανεμελα νιατα που δεν δινιυν δεκαρα για τιποτα, δεν τους νοιαζει τιποτα και τα εχουν ολα ετοιμα, αλλα δεν μπορεις να ξερεις τι εχει περασει ο καθενας απο αυτους. Ενας φιλος μου ηταν μονιμως μεσα σε ολα, παντα χαμογελαστος, παντα με τις πλακες του, με το facebook με τους καφεδες του, ολα. Πριν λιγο καιρο ομως μου ειπε οτι περσυ πεθανε ο πατερας του απο αλκοολισμο, αλλα ουτε το ειπε, ουτε το εδειξε σε κανεναν. Και μην κανεις το λαθος να πιστευεις πως επειδη καποιοι μεγαλωσαν με ολες τις ανεσεις ειναι και ευτυχισμενοι. Πολλοι γονεις στην προσπαθεια να δωσουν ολα τα υλικα αγαθα που στερηθηκαν αυτοι, ξεχνουν μερικες φορες να δωσουν στοργη και προσοχη στα παιδια τους... Αυτα απο μενα.

----------


## katestrammeni

η καταθλιψη δεν εχει ηλικια. και το οτι τα 19χρονα ασχολουνται με γκομενους και πανε για καφεδες δεν σημαινει οτι δεν εχουν ζωη και δεν εχουν προβληματα. προφανως γνωριζουν οτι πρεπει να χαρουν οσο ειναι φοιτητες γιατι μετα αρχιζουν τα δυσκολα. γιατι κι εγω μεχρι τα 23-24 που σπουδαζα ημουν ενα χαζοχαρουμενο κοριτσακι που το μονο που με ενοιαζε ηταν τα ρουχα και οι γκομενοι.φυσικα μετα απο 2 χρονια δεν ειμαι ετσι.δε γινεται να ειμαι ετσι.

----------


## Paolo_1

> μπράβο σου γιατί γνωρίζεις πραγματικά τη νοοτροπία όλων (!) των 19χρονων της χώρας, τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει το κάθε ένα από αυτά (!) στην οικογένεια, στις προσωπικές του σχέσεις και στη σχολή του και κυρίως ποιο από αυτά (!) εργάζεται και ποιο όχι. είσαι θαρρώ ένας από τους πολλούς παντογνώστες της εποχής μας. κρίμα που σου διαφεύγει ότι η κατάθλιψη είναι μία από τις μάστιγες της εποχής μας και δεν κάνει διακρίσεις ανάλογα με την ηλικία ή με όποιο κριτήριο εσύ και οι όμοιοί σου επιλέξετε. αν θέλεις να εκτονώσεις κάπου τη δυσθυμία σου, καλύτερα να διαλέξεις άλλο θέμα και να πάψεις να ασχολείσαι με αυτό, ασ'το σε "άμυαλα" 19χρονα και 20χρονα να το λύσουν, σαν την r.f. και εμένα. adios


Ναι εντάξει σας βλέπω τί προβλήματα έχετε εσεις τα καημένα 19χρονα και 20χρονα,τί θα ψωνίσετε,που θα βγείτε,με ποιον θα τα φτιάξετε,τί φωτο να βάλετε στο fb και άλλα τέτοια σοβαρά.Παρατηρώντας τη σημερινή νεολαία,βλέπω ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία είναι άμυαλη εντελώς,σ'αυτό δεν αλλάζω με τίποτα γνώμη,και δυστυχώς όσο περνούν τα χρόνια γίνεται όλο και χειρότερη.Βέβαια έχουν παίξει τεράστιο ρόλο τόσο η ανύπαρκτη παιδεία που έχουμε όσο και η αποβλάκωση από ΜΜΕ και τα πρότυπα που αυτά προβάλλουν.Όπου υπάρχει λοιπόν τόση αμυαλοσύνη δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει και κατάθλιψη,γιατί για να σε χτυπήσει αυτή θα πρέπει να 'νιώθεις' και να είσαι σκεπτόμενος.

----------


## katestrammeni

εσυ ρε παολο ποσο εισαι?

----------


## empar

> Ναι εντάξει σας βλέπω τί προβλήματα έχετε εσεις τα καημένα 19χρονα και 20χρονα,τί θα ψωνίσετε,που θα βγείτε,με ποιον θα τα φτιάξετε,τί φωτο να βάλετε στο fb και άλλα τέτοια σοβαρά.Παρατηρώντας τη σημερινή νεολαία,βλέπω ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία είναι άμυαλη εντελώς,σ'αυτό δεν αλλάζω με τίποτα γνώμη,και δυστυχώς όσο περνούν τα χρόνια γίνεται όλο και χειρότερη.Βέβαια έχουν παίξει τεράστιο ρόλο τόσο η ανύπαρκτη παιδεία που έχουμε όσο και η αποβλάκωση από ΜΜΕ και τα πρότυπα που αυτά προβάλλουν.Όπου υπάρχει λοιπόν τόση αμυαλοσύνη δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει και κατάθλιψη,γιατί για να σε χτυπήσει αυτή θα πρέπει να 'νιώθεις' και να είσαι σκεπτόμενος.


(η τραγική ειρωνεία είναι ότι δεν έχω καν προφίλ στο facebook, έχω να ψωνίσω τουλάχιστον 1 χρόνο λόγω οικονομικών δυσχερειών, βγαίνω μία φορά την εβδομάδα για κρασί) είσαι τόσο, μα τόσο άσχετος!!!! νομίζω ότι απλώς προσπαθείς να ψαρέψεις αντιδράσεις, αλλά να σε ενημερώσω ότι *ο σκοπός του φόρουμ δεν είναι αυτός*. όσο για την "ανύπαρκτη παιδεία" που λες ότι έχουμε έχω να αντιτάξω (εκτός του ότι έβγαλα ένα εξαιρετικό δημόσιο σχολείο-πρότυπο), ότι την παιδεία δεν την αποκτάς μόνο από το σχολείο, αλλά από προσωπική προσπάθεια και - κυρίως - από το σπίτι. όπως και να το κάνουμε, στο σπίτι του κάθε 19χρονου δεν ξέρεις τι συμβαίνει. θεωρώ ότι, αν και υπονοείς ότι έχεις ξεπεράσει την ηλικία των 19 ετών (μα απορώ, εσύ δεν υπήρξες ποτέ σου 19;;; ), έχεις παραμείνει πνευματικά στην ηλικία των 9. άσε επιτέλους τις αναμασημένες απόψεις σου (που μάθαμε και εμείς να επαναλαμβάνουμε για την έκθεση της πρώτης γυμνασίου), την δίκην φερέφωνου συμπεριφορά σου και πήγαινε παίξε το παιχνιδάκι σου σε άλλο διαδικτυακό τόπο.

r.f. σε παρακαλώ μην εξηγείς και μην απολογείσαι σε απολιθώματα

----------


## Paolo_1

> (η τραγική ειρωνεία είναι ότι δεν έχω καν προφίλ στο facebook, έχω να ψωνίσω τουλάχιστον 1 χρόνο λόγω οικονομικών δυσχερειών, βγαίνω μία φορά την εβδομάδα για κρασί) είσαι τόσο, μα τόσο άσχετος!!!! νομίζω ότι απλώς προσπαθείς να ψαρέψεις αντιδράσεις, αλλά να σε ενημερώσω ότι *ο σκοπός του φόρουμ δεν είναι αυτός*. όσο για την "ανύπαρκτη παιδεία" που λες ότι έχουμε έχω να αντιτάξω (εκτός του ότι έβγαλα ένα εξαιρετικό δημόσιο σχολείο-πρότυπο), ότι την παιδεία δεν την αποκτάς μόνο από το σχολείο, αλλά από προσωπική προσπάθεια και - κυρίως - από το σπίτι. όπως και να το κάνουμε, στο σπίτι του κάθε 19χρονου δεν ξέρεις τι συμβαίνει. θεωρώ ότι, αν και υπονοείς ότι έχεις ξεπεράσει την ηλικία των 19 ετών (μα απορώ, εσύ δεν υπήρξες ποτέ σου 19;;; ), έχεις παραμείνει πνευματικά στην ηλικία των 9. άσε επιτέλους τις αναμασημένες απόψεις σου (που μάθαμε και εμείς να επαναλαμβάνουμε για την έκθεση της πρώτης γυμνασίου), την δίκην φερέφωνου συμπεριφορά σου και πήγαινε παίξε το παιχνιδάκι σου σε άλλο διαδικτυακό τόπο.
> 
> r.f. σε παρακαλώ μην εξηγείς και μην απολογείσαι σε απολιθώματα


Τόση επιθετικότητα δε θα σου βγει σε καλό.Μάθε να ακους όλες τις απόψεις,αυτά που λέω δεν τα λέω μόνο εγώ αλλά πολλοί.Ελπίζω να μην είσαι κι εσύ άλλη μια που έμπλεξε με κάποιον 'ακατάλληλο' που την κεράτωνε και τώρα μισείς όλους τους άνδρες και τις απόψεις τους.

Εσύ προσωπικά μπορεί να μην βγαίνεις συχνά,να μην ψωνίζεις και να μην έχεις fb,αλλά τουλάχιστον το 90% των συνομηλίκων σου μ'αυτά ασχολείται όλη μέρα.Αυτή είναι η καθημερινότητά τους.Και ποια παιδεία αποκτάς από το σπίτι;Το επίπεδο πολλών γονέων είναι χειρότερο από αυτό των παιδιών.Και πολλές φορές φταίνε οι γονείς για τυχόν λάθος επιλογές των παιδιών στη ζωή τους.Επίσης,στο 'εξαιρετικό δημόσιο σχολείο' που πήγες δεν σου έμαθαν ότι σαν χώρα είμαστε πάτος σε όλα;Γι'αυτό φτάσαμε εκεί που φτάσαμε.

Τα ίδια λέω και στην φίλη σου την katestrameni που όσο την κερατώνουν τόσο κολλάει.

----------


## katestrammeni

πω ρε παολο,φανταζομαι για να βγαζεις τετοιο αχτι μια απο τα ιδια εισαι κι εσυ?

----------


## empar

> Τόση επιθετικότητα δε θα σου βγει σε καλό.Μάθε να ακους όλες τις απόψεις,αυτά που λέω δεν τα λέω μόνο εγώ αλλά πολλοί.Ελπίζω να μην είσαι κι εσύ άλλη μια που έμπλεξε με κάποιον 'ακατάλληλο' που την κεράτωνε και τώρα μισείς όλους τους άνδρες και τις απόψεις τους.
> 
> Εσύ προσωπικά μπορεί να μην βγαίνεις συχνά,να μην ψωνίζεις και να μην έχεις fb,αλλά *τουλάχιστον το 90%* των συνομηλίκων σου μ'αυτά ασχολείται όλη μέρα.Αυτή είναι η καθημερινότητά τους.Και ποια παιδεία αποκτάς από το σπίτι;Το επίπεδο πολλών γονέων είναι χειρότερο από αυτό των παιδιών.Και πολλές φορές φταίνε οι γονείς για τυχόν λάθος επιλογές των παιδιών στη ζωή τους.Επίσης,στο 'εξαιρετικό δημόσιο σχολείο' που πήγες δεν σου έμαθαν ότι σαν χώρα είμαστε πάτος σε όλα;Γι'αυτό φτάσαμε εκεί που φτάσαμε.
> 
> Τα ίδια λέω και στην φίλη σου την katestrameni που όσο την κερατώνουν τόσο κολλάει.


(άρα όχι ΟΛΑ τα 19χρονα, τώρα μιλάμε και με ποσοστά. η ελληνική στατιστική υπηρεσία θα ήταν περήφανη για τον Paolo_1)

επομένως καταλήγεις ότι δεν ευθύνονται τα 19χρονα αλλά οι γονείς τους (εξακολουθείς να διατείνεσαι ότι γνωρίζεις πως γαλουχούνται οι νέοι, όμως τα συμπεράσματά σου μου φαίνονται πρωτόγονα, σαν να μην έχεις συλλογιστεί σοβαρά το ζήτημα). έστω. να υποθέσω ότι και εσύ ανήκεις στη γενιά των γονέων; αν ναι, μπορείς να κατηγορήσεις για αρχή _τον εαυτό σου_. 

πάτος μπορεί να είναι το κράτος, όχι απαραίτητα ο λαός και σίγουρα όχι όλος ο λαός. "όλοι θέλουν να αλλάξουν τον κόσμο και κανένας τον εαυτό του". ξέρεις γιατί τα 19χρονα έχουν κατάθλιψη; διότι οι "μεγάλοι" (στην ηλικία, γιατί στο πνεύμα όπως προείπα υστερείτε) τα έχουν φορτώσει με ευθύνες που δεν είναι έτοιμα να διαχειριστούν (επειδή *εκείνοι* δεν τα προετοίμασαν) και τους έχουν κληροδοτήσει ένα κράτος-πάτο στο οποίο δεν βλέπουν παρόν και μέλλον. τα σημερινά 19χρονα είναι η μόνη γενιά στην ελλάδα που προσπαθεί να αλλάξει τον εαυτό της- να τον αλλάξει *προς το χειρότερο* για να προσαρμοστεί στη συμπεριφορά των προγενέστερων (εσού εν προκειμένω) και να επιβιώσει σε μια κοινωνία που έχει εκτραπεί και στην οποία οι ενήλικες φέρουν απόψεις σαν τις δικές σου (αποστάγματα ωρίμου σκέψεως...). 

όχι, εμένα δεν με κεράτωσε κανείς. αυτό είναι το καλύτερο χτύπημα που έχεις;

εσύ *βάλλεις κατά πάντων* (ακόμη και εναντίον της r.f. _που δεν αμύνεται_), εγώ είμαι η επιθετική; 

για το τέλος: ό,τι έμαθα το έμαθα στο ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ που πήγα, στη ΦΟΒΕΡΗ σχολή που πέρασα, στο ΕΞΑΙΣΙΟ σπίτι όπου μεγάλωσα και ό,τι μου λείπει θα το μάθω στο ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ μέλλον που μου επιφυλάσσεται και από ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟΥΣ ανθρώπους που θα με διδάξουν. κάθε προσπάθεια από τη μεριά σου να ενταχθείς στην τελευταία κατηγορία, θα αποβεί μάταιη.

----------


## carrie

> (άρα όχι ΟΛΑ τα 19χρονα, τώρα μιλάμε και με ποσοστά. η ελληνική στατιστική υπηρεσία θα ήταν περήφανη για τον Paolo_1)
> 
> επομένως καταλήγεις ότι δεν ευθύνονται τα 19χρονα αλλά οι γονείς τους (εξακολουθείς να διατείνεσαι ότι γνωρίζεις πως γαλουχούνται οι νέοι, όμως τα συμπεράσματά σου μου φαίνονται πρωτόγονα, σαν να μην έχεις συλλογιστεί σοβαρά το ζήτημα). έστω. να υποθέσω ότι και εσύ ανήκεις στη γενιά των γονέων; αν ναι, μπορείς να κατηγορήσεις για αρχή _τον εαυτό σου_. 
> 
> πάτος μπορεί να είναι το κράτος, όχι απαραίτητα ο λαός και σίγουρα όχι όλος ο λαός. "όλοι θέλουν να αλλάξουν τον κόσμο και κανένας τον εαυτό του". ξέρεις γιατί τα 19χρονα έχουν κατάθλιψη; διότι οι "μεγάλοι" (στην ηλικία, γιατί στο πνεύμα όπως προείπα υστερείτε) τα έχουν φορτώσει με ευθύνες που δεν είναι έτοιμα να διαχειριστούν (επειδή *εκείνοι* δεν τα προετοίμασαν) και τους έχουν κληροδοτήσει ένα κράτος-πάτο στο οποίο δεν βλέπουν παρόν και μέλλον. τα σημερινά 19χρονα είναι η μόνη γενιά στην ελλάδα που προσπαθεί να αλλάξει τον εαυτό της- να τον αλλάξει *προς το χειρότερο* για να προσαρμοστεί στη συμπεριφορά των προγενέστερων (εσού εν προκειμένω) και να επιβιώσει σε μια κοινωνία που έχει εκτραπεί και στην οποία οι ενήλικες φέρουν απόψεις σαν τις δικές σου (αποστάγματα ωρίμου σκέψεως...). 
> 
> όχι, εμένα δεν με κεράτωσε κανείς. αυτό είναι το καλύτερο χτύπημα που έχεις;
> 
> εσύ *βάλλεις κατά πάντων* (ακόμη και εναντίον της r.f. _που δεν αμύνεται_), εγώ είμαι η επιθετική; 
> ...


μπραβο σου βρε εμπαρ. Δε με αφηνει να σου δωσω αλλη θετικη.

----------


## Paolo_1

> για το τέλος: ό,τι έμαθα το έμαθα στο ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ που πήγα, στη ΦΟΒΕΡΗ σχολή που πέρασα, στο ΕΞΑΙΣΙΟ σπίτι όπου μεγάλωσα και ό,τι μου λείπει θα το μάθω στο ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ μέλλον που μου επιφυλάσσεται και από ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟΥΣ ανθρώπους που θα με διδάξουν. κάθε προσπάθεια από τη μεριά σου να ενταχθείς στην τελευταία κατηγορία, θα αποβεί μάταιη.


Αφού πήγες σε ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ(άρα εμείς που πήγαμε σε άλλα σχολεία είμαστε κατώτερα όντα),σε ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ(παράρτημα του Χάρβαρντ στην Ελλάδα να υποθέσω?)έζησες σε ΕΞΑΙΣΙΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ(εγώ μάλλον σε σταύλο θα μεγάλωσα)και σου επιφυλάσσεται και ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ μέλλον στην Ελλάδα(do you know από ΔΝΤ?)αφού λοιπόν έχεις όλα αυτά και προφανώς θα είσαι μια κοπέλα τρομακτικού επιπέδου για να σε καταλάβει κάποιος τιποτένιος σαν εμένα,τότε γιατί βρίσκεσαι κι εσύ σ'ένα φορουμ όπου συχνάζουν καταθλιπτικοί και απαισιόδοξοι;

Και κάτι άλλο:εγώ δεν βάλλω εναντίον κανενός,απλά διαφωνώ,εσύ βάλεις εναντίον μου.

----------


## r.f.

> Αφού πήγες σε ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ(άρα εμείς που πήγαμε σε άλλα σχολεία είμαστε κατώτερα όντα),σε ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ(παράρτημα του Χάρβαρντ στην Ελλάδα να υποθέσω?)έζησες σε ΕΞΑΙΣΙΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ(εγώ μάλλον σε σταύλο θα μεγάλωσα)και σου επιφυλάσσεται και ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ μέλλον στην Ελλάδα(do you know από ΔΝΤ?)αφού λοιπόν έχεις όλα αυτά και προφανώς θα είσαι μια κοπέλα τρομακτικού επιπέδου για να σε καταλάβει κάποιος τιποτένιος σαν εμένα,τότε γιατί βρίσκεσαι κι εσύ σ'ένα φορουμ όπου συχνάζουν καταθλιπτικοί και απαισιόδοξοι;
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο:εγώ δεν βάλλω εναντίον κανενός,απλά διαφωνώ,εσύ βάλεις εναντίον μου.


Eπειδή εσυ Paolo_1 βλέπεις μόνο την άσχημη πλευρά των πραγμάτων, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα το κάνουν και οι άλλοι. Ναι ξέρουμε. Το Δ.Ν.Τ θα καταστρέψει τις ζωές μας κ.τ.λ. Υπάρχουν 2 επιλογές. Ή θα κλαίμε τη μοίρα μας που πληρώνουμε τα λάθη των προηγουμενων γενεών και θα ζούμε μέσα στη μιζέρια και την απαισιοδοξία ή θα προσπαθήσουμε να αποκομίσουμε ό,τι καλύτερο από όσα μας προσφέρονται ή αποκτούμε με δική μας πρωτοβουλία. Ο καθένας μπορεί αντιμετωπίζει τη ζωή όπως θέλει και όπως αισθάνεται και δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος ναι απολογείται σε οποιονδήποτε Paolo. Αν η empar διάλεξε να εκτιμήσει όσα της δόθηκαν ή κέρδισε με την αξία της, εσένα δεν σου πέφτει λόγος ούτε έχεις το δικαίωμα να την κρίνεις. Ούτε επίσης σε αφορά για ποιο λογο επέλεξε να συμμετάσχει στο φορουμ. Εδώ εκφράζονται αποψεις και οχι κομπλεξ και απωθημενα.

----------


## PETRAN

> Eπειδή εσυ Paolo_1 βλέπεις μόνο την άσχημη πλευρά των πραγμάτων, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα το κάνουν και οι άλλοι. Ναι ξέρουμε. Το Δ.Ν.Τ θα καταστρέψει τις ζωές μας κ.τ.λ. Υπάρχουν 2 επιλογές. Ή θα κλαίμε τη μοίρα μας που πληρώνουμε τα λάθη των προηγουμενων γενεών και θα ζούμε μέσα στη μιζέρια και την απαισιοδοξία ή θα προσπαθήσουμε να αποκομίσουμε ό,τι καλύτερο από όσα μας προσφέρονται ή αποκτούμε με δική μας πρωτοβουλία. Ο καθένας μπορεί αντιμετωπίζει τη ζωή όπως θέλει και όπως αισθάνεται και δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος ναι απολογείται σε οποιονδήποτε Paolo. Αν η empar διάλεξε να εκτιμήσει όσα της δόθηκαν ή κέρδισε με την αξία της, εσένα δεν σου πέφτει λόγος ούτε έχεις το δικαίωμα να την κρίνεις. Ούτε επίσης σε αφορά για ποιο λογο επέλεξε να συμμετάσχει στο φορουμ. Εδώ εκφράζονται αποψεις και οχι κομπλεξ και απωθημενα.




+1000


well said


Έκανες το θρεντ για να πάρεις συμβουλές και κατέληξες να δίνεις εσύ :P Από τα ποστ σου φαίνεσαι δυναμική και έξυπνη, μην αφήνεις τα άσχημα συναισθήματα σου να σε ρίχνουν. Χρησιμοποίησε την ευστροφία σου εκεί έξω και θα ξεπεράσεις τα εμπόδια  :Wink:

----------


## r.f.

> +1000
> 
> 
> well said
> 
> 
> Έκανες το θρεντ για να πάρεις συμβουλές και κατέληξες να δίνεις εσύ :P Από τα ποστ σου φαίνεσαι δυναμική και έξυπνη, μην αφήνεις τα άσχημα συναισθήματα σου να σε ρίχνουν. Χρησιμοποίησε την ευστροφία σου εκεί έξω και θα ξεπεράσεις τα εμπόδια


Ίσως και να είμαι όσα είπες. Δεν ξέρω, νιώθω πως δεν γνωρίζω αρκετά καλά τον εαυτό μου, ώστε να σου πω "ναι είμαι" ή "όχι δεν είμαι". Έχω γεμίσει με αρνητικά συναισθήματα και με απογοήτευση από τη ζωή και από τους γύρω μου. Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να φέρω στην επιφάνεια πτυχές του εαυτού μου, που η ίδια δεν βλέπω και να τις χρησιμοποιήσω για να νιώσω καλά... σε ευχαριστώ για το ποστ σου πάντως, μου έδωσε δύναμη :Smile:

----------


## empar

> Αφού πήγες σε ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ(άρα εμείς που πήγαμε σε άλλα σχολεία είμαστε κατώτερα όντα),σε ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ(παράρτημα του Χάρβαρντ στην Ελλάδα να υποθέσω?)έζησες σε ΕΞΑΙΣΙΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ(εγώ μάλλον σε σταύλο θα μεγάλωσα)και σου επιφυλάσσεται και ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ μέλλον στην Ελλάδα(do you know από ΔΝΤ?)αφού λοιπόν έχεις όλα αυτά και προφανώς θα είσαι μια κοπέλα τρομακτικού επιπέδου για να σε καταλάβει κάποιος τιποτένιος σαν εμένα,τότε γιατί βρίσκεσαι κι εσύ σ'ένα φορουμ όπου συχνάζουν καταθλιπτικοί και απαισιόδοξοι;
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο:εγώ δεν βάλλω εναντίον κανενός,απλά διαφωνώ,εσύ βάλεις εναντίον μου.


έβαλα όλους αυτούς τους προσδιορισμούς με κεφαλαία γράμματα, *μόνο και μόνο* επειδή εσύ προσπαθείς να εκμεταλλευτείς μια κατάσταση για να μας κάνεις να αισθανθούμε χειρότερα και επίσης προσπάθησες να μειώσεις τον χαρακτηρισμό που έδωσα στο σχολείο μου, λες και δεν μπορεί να υπάρχουν _εξαιρετικά δημόσια σχολεία_ στην ελλάδα - *όχι* για να δείξω την ανωτερότητά μου σε σχέση με σένα. κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν ανόητο γιατί δεν σε ξέρω καν. ούτε υποστήριξα ότι είμαι τρομακτικού επιπέδου. ούτε είπα ότι μου επιφυλάσσεται υπέροχο μέλλον στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ. _πάντως ό,τι εφόδιο χρειάστηκα μέχρι στιγμής η ελλάδα μου το έδωσε_. 

δεν βλέπω το φόρουμ σαν ένα χώρο όπου συχνάζουν καταθλιπτικοί και απαισιόδοξοι, αλλά σαν έναν χώρο όπου επιτέλους μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να μιλήσω με μερικούς ανθρώπους που σκέφτονται κάποια πράγματα, που μπορούν να μου πουν τη γνώμη τους για μια δύσκολη κατάσταση, ή αν θέλεις, που περνάνε μια δύσκολη περίοδο στη ζωή τους. κανένας δεν γεννήθηκε καταθλιπτικός και απαισιόδοξος, οι καταστάσεις τον οδήγησαν εκεί.

αν η παραπάνω απάντηση δεν σε ικανοποίησε, να σου εξηγήσω ακριβέστερα τον λόγο εγγραφής μου στο φόρουμ. ο περισσότερος κόσμος που έχω γνωρίσει όταν σε έχει απέναντί του, μοιράζεται εμπειρίες, κάνει συζητήσεις με σένα, εντάσσεται στην καθημερινότητά σου, έχει την τάση να μπαίνει στην κατά τη γνώμη μου ανούσια διαδικασία να συγκριθεί με σένα (ακριβώς όπως έκανες εσύ, με μόνη διαφορά ότι σε εκείνους δεν χρειάζεται να λέω πως έζησα, που μεγάλωσα κλπ, το βλέπουν μόνοι τους), και όταν δει* ή νομίσει* ότι υστερεί σε κάτι να αρχίσει να σε φθονεί. και κάπως έτσι αρχίζει να σε εχθρεύεται και όταν πλέον το εκφράσει αυτό σημαίνει την καταστροφή της πρότερης σχέσης. αυτό που αγνοεί ο περισσότερος κόσμος είναι ότι παντού υπάρχουν προβλήματα, όλοι έχουν λόγους να στρεσάρονται και να ανησυχούν. και όλοι οι άνθρωποι θέλουν βασικά τα* ίδια* πράγματα σε συναισθηματικό επίπεδο. έτσι, τη συναισθηματική κάλυψη που δεν μπορώ να βρω εκεί έξω, επειδή _στον κύκλο μου_ οι περισσότεροι είναι ζηλόφθονες και σνομπ, τη βρήκα εδώ μέσα, που οι άνθρωποι εκφράζουν αυτό που νιώθουν και βοηθάνε ο ένας τον άλλο χωρίς να υπολογίζουν τι έχεις και τι δεν έχεις. 

εσύ που γνωρίζεις για το ΔΝΤ και για την επικείμενη πτώχευση, θα μπορείς να φανταστείς ότι όλοι οι έλληνες (και εγώ σε αυτούς) την ίδια κατάσταση βιώνουμε. τι να κάνω; να κατεβάσω πλερέζες *ή να βγάλω την κακία μου σε όποιο 19χρονο βρεθεί απέναντί μου*; τώρα είναι που πρέπει να είμαστε αλληλέγγυοι και ενωμένοι, και πίστεψέ με, αν λείπει κάτι από τον σύγχρονο έλληνα, δεν είναι το μυαλό, είναι αυτό.

βεβαίως, δεν υπάγονται όλοι οι άνθρωποι στην κατηγορία που περιέγραψα πριν. υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που δεν μπαίνουν σε διαδικασία σύγκρισης και δεν φθονούν την κοινωνία, προστατεύονται από μισαλλοδοξία και μισανθρωπία, και ελπίζω στην κατηγορία αυτή να ανήκουμε και εγώ και οι δύο φίλοι που έχω (με τους οποίους όμως δεν μπορώ να τα συζητώ όλα τόσο συχνά). απλώς δεν έχω συναντήσει πολλούς-νομίζω ωστόσο ότι εδώ μέσα βρήκα κάποιους. 

*τώρα εσύ, για ποιο λόγο είσαι σε αυτό το φόρουμ και ειδικότερα σε αυτό το θέμα αφού "διαφωνείς" ότι ένα 19χρονο μπορεί να έχει κατάθλιψη;;*

(r.f., carrie ευχαριστώ για την υποστήριξη)

----------


## empar

> Ίσως και να είμαι όσα είπες. Δεν ξέρω, νιώθω πως δεν γνωρίζω αρκετά καλά τον εαυτό μου, ώστε να σου πω "ναι είμαι" ή "όχι δεν είμαι". Έχω γεμίσει με αρνητικά συναισθήματα και με απογοήτευση από τη ζωή και από τους γύρω μου. Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να φέρω στην επιφάνεια πτυχές του εαυτού μου, που η ίδια δεν βλέπω και να τις χρησιμοποιήσω για να νιώσω καλά... σε ευχαριστώ για το ποστ σου πάντως, μου έδωσε δύναμη


r.f. ήδη πιστεύω ότι αρχίζεις να βλέπεις τη δύναμή σου. διάβασα κάτι ωραίο που είχε πει ο Nietzsche: "Γίνε αυτός που είσαι". και εσύ και εγώ αυτό χρειαζόμαστε!  :Smile:  ελπίζω να περνάς καλά αυτές τις μέρες!  :Wink:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> έβαλα όλους αυτούς τους προσδιορισμούς με κεφαλαία γράμματα, *μόνο και μόνο* επειδή εσύ προσπαθείς να εκμεταλλευτείς μια κατάσταση για να μας κάνεις να αισθανθούμε χειρότερα και επίσης προσπάθησες να μειώσεις τον χαρακτηρισμό που έδωσα στο σχολείο μου, λες και δεν μπορεί να υπάρχουν _εξαιρετικά δημόσια σχολεία_ στην ελλάδα - *όχι* για να δείξω την ανωτερότητά μου σε σχέση με σένα. κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν ανόητο γιατί δεν σε ξέρω καν. ούτε υποστήριξα ότι είμαι τρομακτικού επιπέδου. ούτε είπα ότι μου επιφυλάσσεται υπέροχο μέλλον στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ. _πάντως ό,τι εφόδιο χρειάστηκα μέχρι στιγμής η ελλάδα μου το έδωσε_. 
> 
> δεν βλέπω το φόρουμ σαν ένα χώρο όπου συχνάζουν καταθλιπτικοί και απαισιόδοξοι, αλλά σαν έναν χώρο όπου επιτέλους μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να μιλήσω με μερικούς ανθρώπους που σκέφτονται κάποια πράγματα, που μπορούν να μου πουν τη γνώμη τους για μια δύσκολη κατάσταση, ή αν θέλεις, που περνάνε μια δύσκολη περίοδο στη ζωή τους. κανένας δεν γεννήθηκε καταθλιπτικός και απαισιόδοξος, οι καταστάσεις τον οδήγησαν εκεί.
> 
> αν η παραπάνω απάντηση δεν σε ικανοποίησε, να σου εξηγήσω ακριβέστερα τον λόγο εγγραφής μου στο φόρουμ. ο περισσότερος κόσμος που έχω γνωρίσει όταν σε έχει απέναντί του, μοιράζεται εμπειρίες, κάνει συζητήσεις με σένα, εντάσσεται στην καθημερινότητά σου, έχει την τάση να μπαίνει στην κατά τη γνώμη μου ανούσια διαδικασία να συγκριθεί με σένα (ακριβώς όπως έκανες εσύ, με μόνη διαφορά ότι σε εκείνους δεν χρειάζεται να λέω πως έζησα, που μεγάλωσα κλπ, το βλέπουν μόνοι τους), και όταν δει* ή νομίσει* ότι υστερεί σε κάτι να αρχίσει να σε φθονεί. και κάπως έτσι αρχίζει να σε εχθρεύεται και όταν πλέον το εκφράσει αυτό σημαίνει την καταστροφή της πρότερης σχέσης. αυτό που αγνοεί ο περισσότερος κόσμος είναι ότι παντού υπάρχουν προβλήματα, όλοι έχουν λόγους να στρεσάρονται και να ανησυχούν. και όλοι οι άνθρωποι θέλουν βασικά τα* ίδια* πράγματα σε συναισθηματικό επίπεδο. έτσι, τη συναισθηματική κάλυψη που δεν μπορώ να βρω εκεί έξω, επειδή _στον κύκλο μου_ οι περισσότεροι είναι ζηλόφθονες και σνομπ, τη βρήκα εδώ μέσα, που οι άνθρωποι εκφράζουν αυτό που νιώθουν και βοηθάνε ο ένας τον άλλο χωρίς να υπολογίζουν τι έχεις και τι δεν έχεις. 
> 
> εσύ που γνωρίζεις για το ΔΝΤ και για την επικείμενη πτώχευση, θα μπορείς να φανταστείς ότι όλοι οι έλληνες (και εγώ σε αυτούς) την ίδια κατάσταση βιώνουμε. τι να κάνω; να κατεβάσω πλερέζες *ή να βγάλω την κακία μου σε όποιο 19χρονο βρεθεί απέναντί μου*; τώρα είναι που πρέπει να είμαστε αλληλέγγυοι και ενωμένοι, και πίστεψέ με, αν λείπει κάτι από τον σύγχρονο έλληνα, δεν είναι το μυαλό, είναι αυτό.
> 
> βεβαίως, δεν υπάγονται όλοι οι άνθρωποι στην κατηγορία που περιέγραψα πριν. υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που δεν μπαίνουν σε διαδικασία σύγκρισης και δεν φθονούν την κοινωνία, προστατεύονται από μισαλλοδοξία και μισανθρωπία, και ελπίζω στην κατηγορία αυτή να ανήκουμε και εγώ και οι δύο φίλοι που έχω (με τους οποίους όμως δεν μπορώ να τα συζητώ όλα τόσο συχνά). απλώς δεν έχω συναντήσει πολλούς-νομίζω ωστόσο ότι εδώ μέσα βρήκα κάποιους. 
> ...


empar τα ειπες ολα!!! +10000 like απο μια ακομα 20χρονη λολλ!!! παρε κ μια θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση..:P

----------


## Paolo_1

> έβαλα όλους αυτούς τους προσδιορισμούς με κεφαλαία γράμματα, *μόνο και μόνο* επειδή εσύ προσπαθείς να εκμεταλλευτείς μια κατάσταση για να μας κάνεις να αισθανθούμε χειρότερα και επίσης προσπάθησες να μειώσεις τον χαρακτηρισμό που έδωσα στο σχολείο μου, λες και δεν μπορεί να υπάρχουν _εξαιρετικά δημόσια σχολεία_ στην ελλάδα - *όχι* για να δείξω την ανωτερότητά μου σε σχέση με σένα. κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν ανόητο γιατί δεν σε ξέρω καν. ούτε υποστήριξα ότι είμαι τρομακτικού επιπέδου. ούτε είπα ότι μου επιφυλάσσεται υπέροχο μέλλον στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ. _πάντως ό,τι εφόδιο χρειάστηκα μέχρι στιγμής η ελλάδα μου το έδωσε_. 
> 
> δεν βλέπω το φόρουμ σαν ένα χώρο όπου συχνάζουν καταθλιπτικοί και απαισιόδοξοι, αλλά σαν έναν χώρο όπου επιτέλους μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να μιλήσω με μερικούς ανθρώπους που σκέφτονται κάποια πράγματα, που μπορούν να μου πουν τη γνώμη τους για μια δύσκολη κατάσταση, ή αν θέλεις, που περνάνε μια δύσκολη περίοδο στη ζωή τους. κανένας δεν γεννήθηκε καταθλιπτικός και απαισιόδοξος, οι καταστάσεις τον οδήγησαν εκεί.
> 
> αν η παραπάνω απάντηση δεν σε ικανοποίησε, να σου εξηγήσω ακριβέστερα τον λόγο εγγραφής μου στο φόρουμ. ο περισσότερος κόσμος που έχω γνωρίσει όταν σε έχει απέναντί του, μοιράζεται εμπειρίες, κάνει συζητήσεις με σένα, εντάσσεται στην καθημερινότητά σου, έχει την τάση να μπαίνει στην κατά τη γνώμη μου ανούσια διαδικασία να συγκριθεί με σένα (ακριβώς όπως έκανες εσύ, με μόνη διαφορά ότι σε εκείνους δεν χρειάζεται να λέω πως έζησα, που μεγάλωσα κλπ, το βλέπουν μόνοι τους), και όταν δει* ή νομίσει* ότι υστερεί σε κάτι να αρχίσει να σε φθονεί. και κάπως έτσι αρχίζει να σε εχθρεύεται και όταν πλέον το εκφράσει αυτό σημαίνει την καταστροφή της πρότερης σχέσης. αυτό που αγνοεί ο περισσότερος κόσμος είναι ότι παντού υπάρχουν προβλήματα, όλοι έχουν λόγους να στρεσάρονται και να ανησυχούν. και όλοι οι άνθρωποι θέλουν βασικά τα* ίδια* πράγματα σε συναισθηματικό επίπεδο. έτσι, τη συναισθηματική κάλυψη που δεν μπορώ να βρω εκεί έξω, επειδή _στον κύκλο μου_ οι περισσότεροι είναι ζηλόφθονες και σνομπ, τη βρήκα εδώ μέσα, που οι άνθρωποι εκφράζουν αυτό που νιώθουν και βοηθάνε ο ένας τον άλλο χωρίς να υπολογίζουν τι έχεις και τι δεν έχεις. 
> 
> εσύ που γνωρίζεις για το ΔΝΤ και για την επικείμενη πτώχευση, θα μπορείς να φανταστείς ότι όλοι οι έλληνες (και εγώ σε αυτούς) την ίδια κατάσταση βιώνουμε. τι να κάνω; να κατεβάσω πλερέζες *ή να βγάλω την κακία μου σε όποιο 19χρονο βρεθεί απέναντί μου*; τώρα είναι που πρέπει να είμαστε αλληλέγγυοι και ενωμένοι, και πίστεψέ με, αν λείπει κάτι από τον σύγχρονο έλληνα, δεν είναι το μυαλό, είναι αυτό.
> 
> βεβαίως, δεν υπάγονται όλοι οι άνθρωποι στην κατηγορία που περιέγραψα πριν. υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που δεν μπαίνουν σε διαδικασία σύγκρισης και δεν φθονούν την κοινωνία, προστατεύονται από μισαλλοδοξία και μισανθρωπία, και ελπίζω στην κατηγορία αυτή να ανήκουμε και εγώ και οι δύο φίλοι που έχω (με τους οποίους όμως δεν μπορώ να τα συζητώ όλα τόσο συχνά). απλώς δεν έχω συναντήσει πολλούς-νομίζω ωστόσο ότι εδώ μέσα βρήκα κάποιους. 
> ...


Με λίγα λόγια με λες μισαλλόδοξο και μισάνθρωπο.Μάλιστα.Ξέρεις, ι γυναίκες του φορουμ θα σε υποστηρίξουν όλες,σ'αυτό δεν έχω καμία αμφιβολία.Κατα καιρούς,έχω 'τσακωθεί' με πολλές εδώ μέσα διότι δε συμφωνούσαν με τις απόψεις μου.Απόψεις όμως που έχουν πολλοί άντρες αν κάτσεις και συζητήσεις μαζί τους και έξω και εδώ στο φόρουμ.Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι ένα 19χρονο κορίτσι ΠΟΥ ΧΑΙΡΕΙ ΑΚΡΑΣ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΕ ΣΕ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΚΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ,δε νοείται να λέει ότι έχει κατάθλιψη διότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος σοβαρός λόγος για να έχει.Τί αλλα προβλήματα μπορεί να έχει δηλαδή;Ακόμα και αν δεν έχει φίλες(κάτι που μου φαίνεται παράλογο),μπορεί να κάνει σχέσεις όποτε θέλει άρα πάει η μοναξιά.Αν μείνει ένας άντρας μόνος και από φίλους τότε κλαφ'τον.Αν αντί για 19χρονη ήταν 19χρονος θα μου φαινόταν πιο φυσιολογικό να παίρνει σβαρνα τα φορουμ,διότι ξέρουμε πως είναι η κοινωνία,άλλο μόνος άντρας κι άλλο μόνη γυναίκα.Κι επειδή ως γνωστόν,τη γυναίκα και σε μπουκάλι να την κλείσεις αυτή προσαρμόζεται,αν θέλεις είναι και πιο ανθεκτική σε ψυχολογικά θέματα απ'ότι ο άντρας,εξ'ου και οι περισσότερες αυτοκτονίες γίνονται από άντρες.Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να συμφωνείς στο ότι όταν κάποιος βρίσκει καταφύγιο σε τέτοια φορουμ έχει έλλειμμα στον έξω κόσμο,είτε δεν έχει φίλους είτε δεν συνεννοείτε μ'αυτούς.

Πάντως εγώ μισώ μόνο αυτόν που θα μου κάνει εμένα προσωπικά κακό,όχι όλη την κοινωνία όπως νομίζεις εσύ.Ζηλεύω κάποια πράγματα που έχουν άλλοι κι εγώ δεν τα έχω(αυτό θεωρώ ότι συμβαίνει σε όλους μας),αλλά άλλο ζήλεια κι άλλο μίσος.

----------


## carrie

> Με λίγα λόγια με λες μισαλλόδοξο και μισάνθρωπο.Μάλιστα.Ξέρεις, ι γυναίκες του φορουμ θα σε υποστηρίξουν όλες,σ'αυτό δεν έχω καμία αμφιβολία.Κατα καιρούς,έχω 'τσακωθεί' με πολλές εδώ μέσα διότι δε συμφωνούσαν με τις απόψεις μου.Απόψεις όμως που έχουν πολλοί άντρες αν κάτσεις και συζητήσεις μαζί τους και έξω και εδώ στο φόρουμ.Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι ένα 19χρονο κορίτσι ΠΟΥ ΧΑΙΡΕΙ ΑΚΡΑΣ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΕ ΣΕ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΚΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ,δε νοείται να λέει ότι έχει κατάθλιψη διότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος σοβαρός λόγος για να έχει.Τί αλλα προβλήματα μπορεί να έχει δηλαδή;Ακόμα και αν δεν έχει φίλες(κάτι που μου φαίνεται παράλογο),μπορεί να κάνει σχέσεις όποτε θέλει άρα πάει η μοναξιά.Αν μείνει ένας άντρας μόνος και από φίλους τότε κλαφ'τον.Αν αντί για 19χρονη ήταν 19χρονος θα μου φαινόταν πιο φυσιολογικό να παίρνει σβαρνα τα φορουμ,διότι ξέρουμε πως είναι η κοινωνία,άλλο μόνος άντρας κι άλλο μόνη γυναίκα.Κι επειδή ως γνωστόν,τη γυναίκα και σε μπουκάλι να την κλείσεις αυτή προσαρμόζεται,αν θέλεις είναι και πιο ανθεκτική σε ψυχολογικά θέματα απ'ότι ο άντρας,εξ'ου και οι περισσότερες αυτοκτονίες γίνονται από άντρες.Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να συμφωνείς στο ότι όταν κάποιος βρίσκει καταφύγιο σε τέτοια φορουμ έχει έλλειμμα στον έξω κόσμο,είτε δεν έχει φίλους είτε δεν συνεννοείτε μ'αυτούς.


Ετσι ισως αν καποιο 19χρονο δεν εχει φιλους και δε συνεννοειται με αυτους, κατι βαθυτερο προφανως συμβαινει, και η επιπλεον ελλειψη κοινωικου υποστηρικτικου δικτυου μπορει να οδηγησει στην εμφανιση καταθλιψης. Επειδη εχω δουλεψει εθελοντικα σε κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας δημου της Αθηνας, μπορω να σου πω οτι το τι συμβαινει σε οικογενειες που εσυ μπορεις να τις θεωρεις νορμαλ γιατι ετσι φαινονται, εσυ που εισαι εξω απο αυτα δε μπορεις να το φανταστεις καν και δικαιολογημενα, και μιλαμε για πολυ μεγαλα ποσοστα ενδοοικογενειακης σωματικης ειτε ψυχολογικης βιας, διαζυγιων, εξαρτησεων και αλλα πολλα, που συνεχως αυξανονται και σε σοβαροτητα και σε ποσοτητα. Για το 70% των προβληματων που μπορει να ηταν απο σχολικη αποτυχια εως ναρκωτικα και αυτοκτονιες και καταθλιιψεις ευθυνονταν διαφορα ενδοοικογενειακα δραματα, και για το 30% ερωτικες απογοητευσεις, που αμα σκαλιζες πισω θα εβρισκες στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις και προβληματικη οικογενεια. Μικρα παιδια παραουσιαζουν ολο και πιο συχνα μαθησιακες διαταρχες, διαταραχες λογου, αυτισμο, και αλλες αναπτυξιακες διαταραχες, οι εργοθεραπευτες οι λογοθεραπευτες και οι ψυχολογοι κανουν χρυσες δουλειες. Εχω θεια παιδοψυχιατρο, η οποια δουλευει 9 με 9, 6 φορες την εβδομαδα, και δεν ειναι η μονη φανταζομαι. Τωρα αν αυτα τα προβληματα των παιδιων και εφηβων ειναι φανταστικα ή υπερβολικα, ή σε μικρα ποσοστα, εισαι ο τελευταιος που μπορει να κρινει οταν οι στατιστικες, τα γεγονοτα και η πραγματικοτητα που καποιοι ανθρωποι βιωνουν εκ των εσω μιλαει απο μονη της. οποιος ειναι εξω απο το χορο, πολλα τραγουδια ξερει! Οπως δε μπορω εγω να σου πω τις τελευταιες ανακαλυψεις της γενετικης και τον αντικτυπο τους για την επιστημονικη κοινοτητα γιατι ειμαι ασχετη, ετσι και εναας ασχετος με το χωρο της ψυχοθεραπειας δε μπορει να πει τπτ για την ψυχολογικη κατασταση των σημερινων εφηβων. Δε γινεται ολοι να εχουμε αποψη επι παντος επιστητου. Δε θα μου πεις τη δουλεια σου, και δε θα σου πω τη δικια μου. 
Αλλα επειδη ολες αυτες οι στερεοτυπικες σου αποψεις εκκινουνε προφανως απο ματαιωσεις, απογοητευσεις και μοναξια, θα σου πω οτι αξιζεις να βρεις κοπελα αρκει να το πιστεψεις, τοσοι και τοσοι σε αυτο το φορουμ που γραφουν ετσι, ειναι ολοι μονοι τους. κατι δειχνει αυτο φανταζομαι. Επινε ο παππους μου ουζο αραιωμενο με νερο και μεθαγε, επινε ουσικι με παγο και νερο και μεθαγε, επινε νερωμενο κρασι και μεθαγε, και μια μερα αποφασισε να θεραπευτει, εκοψε το νερο!!!!!! Λοιπον, κατι αλλο ειναι αυτο που σε πειραζει, οχι τα 19χρονα και οι γυναικες που μπλεκουν με ακαταλληλους και μετα τους μισουν.

----------


## Paolo_1

Μάλλον κόπηκε το μήνυμα,ήταν και μεγάλο,βαριέμαι να το ξαναγράφω.

----------


## carrie

> Με λίγα λόγια με λες μισαλλόδοξο και μισάνθρωπο.Μάλιστα.Ξέρεις, ι γυναίκες του φορουμ θα σε υποστηρίξουν όλες,σ'αυτό δεν έχω καμία αμφιβολία.Κατα καιρούς,έχω 'τσακωθεί' με πολλές εδώ μέσα διότι δε συμφωνούσαν με τις απόψεις μου.Απόψεις όμως που έχουν πολλοί άντρες αν κάτσεις και συζητήσεις μαζί τους και έξω και εδώ στο φόρουμ.Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι ένα 19χρονο κορίτσι ΠΟΥ ΧΑΙΡΕΙ ΑΚΡΑΣ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΕ ΣΕ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΚΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ,δε νοείται να λέει ότι έχει κατάθλιψη διότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος σοβαρός λόγος για να έχει.Τί αλλα προβλήματα μπορεί να έχει δηλαδή;Ακόμα και αν δεν έχει φίλες(κάτι που μου φαίνεται παράλογο),μπορεί να κάνει σχέσεις όποτε θέλει άρα πάει η μοναξιά.Αν μείνει ένας άντρας μόνος και από φίλους τότε κλαφ'τον.Αν αντί για 19χρονη ήταν 19χρονος θα μου φαινόταν πιο φυσιολογικό να παίρνει σβαρνα τα φορουμ,διότι ξέρουμε πως είναι η κοινωνία,άλλο μόνος άντρας κι άλλο μόνη γυναίκα.Κι επειδή ως γνωστόν,τη γυναίκα και σε μπουκάλι να την κλείσεις αυτή προσαρμόζεται,αν θέλεις είναι και πιο ανθεκτική σε ψυχολογικά θέματα απ'ότι ο άντρας,εξ'ου και οι περισσότερες αυτοκτονίες γίνονται από άντρες.Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να συμφωνείς στο ότι όταν κάποιος βρίσκει καταφύγιο σε τέτοια φορουμ έχει έλλειμμα στον έξω κόσμο,είτε δεν έχει φίλους είτε δεν συνεννοείτε μ'αυτούς.
> 
> Πάντως εγώ μισώ μόνο αυτόν που θα μου κάνει εμένα προσωπικά κακό,όχι όλη την κοινωνία όπως νομίζεις εσύ.Ζηλεύω κάποια πράγματα που έχουν άλλοι κι εγώ δεν τα έχω(αυτό θεωρώ ότι συμβαίνει σε όλους μας),αλλά άλλο ζήλεια κι άλλο μίσος.


. .

----------


## carrie

μαλακιζεται

----------


## empar

> Με λίγα λόγια με λες μισαλλόδοξο και μισάνθρωπο.Μάλιστα.Ξέρεις, ι γυναίκες του φορουμ θα σε υποστηρίξουν όλες,σ'αυτό δεν έχω καμία αμφιβολία.Κατα καιρούς,έχω 'τσακωθεί' με πολλές εδώ μέσα διότι δε συμφωνούσαν με τις απόψεις μου.Απόψεις όμως που έχουν πολλοί άντρες αν κάτσεις και συζητήσεις μαζί τους και έξω και εδώ στο φόρουμ.Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι ένα 19χρονο κορίτσι ΠΟΥ ΧΑΙΡΕΙ ΑΚΡΑΣ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΕ ΣΕ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΚΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ,δε νοείται να λέει ότι έχει κατάθλιψη διότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος σοβαρός λόγος για να έχει.Τί αλλα προβλήματα μπορεί να έχει δηλαδή;Ακόμα και αν δεν έχει φίλες(κάτι που μου φαίνεται παράλογο),μπορεί να κάνει σχέσεις όποτε θέλει άρα πάει η μοναξιά.Αν μείνει ένας άντρας μόνος και από φίλους τότε κλαφ'τον.Αν αντί για 19χρονη ήταν 19χρονος θα μου φαινόταν πιο φυσιολογικό να παίρνει σβαρνα τα φορουμ,διότι ξέρουμε πως είναι η κοινωνία,άλλο μόνος άντρας κι άλλο μόνη γυναίκα.Κι επειδή ως γνωστόν,τη γυναίκα και σε μπουκάλι να την κλείσεις αυτή προσαρμόζεται,αν θέλεις είναι και πιο ανθεκτική σε ψυχολογικά θέματα απ'ότι ο άντρας,εξ'ου και οι περισσότερες αυτοκτονίες γίνονται από άντρες.Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να συμφωνείς στο ότι όταν κάποιος βρίσκει καταφύγιο σε τέτοια φορουμ έχει έλλειμμα στον έξω κόσμο,είτε δεν έχει φίλους είτε δεν συνεννοείτε μ'αυτούς.
> 
> Πάντως εγώ μισώ μόνο αυτόν που θα μου κάνει εμένα προσωπικά κακό,όχι όλη την κοινωνία όπως νομίζεις εσύ.Ζηλεύω κάποια πράγματα που έχουν άλλοι κι εγώ δεν τα έχω(αυτό θεωρώ ότι συμβαίνει σε όλους μας),αλλά άλλο ζήλεια κι άλλο μίσος.


*Δεν σε αποκάλεσα τίποτα*. Περιέγραψα μια κατάσταση που υπάρχει στον έξω κόσμο, και αμέσως φάνηκες να _ταυτίζεσαι_ με αυτή. Μάλιστα άρχισες να απολογείσαι *χωρίς* να σε έχω κατηγορήσει ότι είσαι μέρος της. Αυτό δεν σε προβληματίζει;

Η ζήλια είναι *η βασική συνιστώσα* του μίσους, κατά την άποψή μου. Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν πολλές άλλες αιτίες για να μισήσεις κάποιον, τουλάχιστον σε μια φυσιολογική καθημερινότητα, και αυτό που συναντώ συχνότατα στην κοινωνία είναι η κακία που προέρχεται από τη ζήλια. 

Διάβασες τα λεγόμενα της r.f. και κατάλαβες ότι έχει μεγαλώσει σε φυσιολογικό περιβάλλον; επίσης, έστω ότι το περιβάλλον της δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα προβληματικό. το να μην έχει μάθει να διαχειρίζεται τις καταστάσεις γύρω της, επειδή της λείπουν χρόνια και άρα εμπειρία, δεν το συνυπολογίζεις; το να είναι ευαίσθητη και να πληγώνεται περισσότερο από αυτές τις καταστάσεις, δεν μετράει για σένα;

Μου φαίνεται ότι το βασικό σου ζήτημα είναι ότι αισθάνεσαι ελλειμματικός. Προβάλλεις μέχρι και το φύλο σου ως κάτι που σε κάνει να υστερείς σε σχέση με τους άλλους (εν προκειμένω, τις γυναίκες). Από που κι ως που οι γυναίκες είναι σε καλύτερη μοίρα από τους άντρες; Γιατί σου φαίνεται παράλογο το να μην έχει φίλες μια γυναίκα αλλά δεν σου φαίνεται παράλογο το να μην έχει φίλους ένας άντρας; Και για ποιο λόγο θεωρείς ότι είναι ευκολότερο για κάποια να κάνει σχέσεις, ενώ για έναν άντρα είναι δύσκολο σε βαθμό που να φτάνει στην αυτοκτονία; *Για σένα, για τη ζωή των γυναικών αρκεί η απλή αριθμητική, ενώ οι άντρες για να λύσουν τα προβλήματά τους χρειάζονται ανώτερα μαθηματικά. 
*
Να σε ενημερώσω εδώ ότι ο αριθμός στις απόπειρες αυτοκτονίας δεν εμφανίζει μεγάλη διαφορά μεταξύ αντρών και γυναικών. Αυτό που ισχύει είναι ότι *τα ποσοστά θανάτων από αυτοκτονία* στους άνδρες είναι πολύ υψηλότερα από ό, τι στις γυναίκες. Ο λόγος που συμβαίνει αυτό είναι ότι οι γυναίκες πιο εύκολα ζητάνε ψυχολογική υποστήριξη και όταν κάνουν απόπειρα χρησιμοποιούν λιγότερο "αποτελεσματικές" μεθόδους. 

Έχω πολλούς φίλους (άντρες) και ποτέ δεν έχω ακούσει να εκφράζονται με αυτόν τον τρόπο, οπότε είναι *μάταιο* να προσπαθείς να παρουσιάσεις τις απόψεις σου ως _ευρέως_ διαδεδομένες στην κοινωνία. Αυτό που λες για την επιβίωση των γυναικών είναι εντελώς αυθαίρετο και επιβεβαιώνει αυτό που είπα, *προσπαθείς να βρεις λόγους για να αισθάνεσαι ακόμη πιο ελλειμματικός*. _Ακόμη και το ότι μπαίνεις στο φόρουμ σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι ελλειμματικός_. 

Εγώ αντιθέτως όταν μιλάω με ανθρώπους εδώ, νιώθω να ανεβαίνω ψυχολογικά, γιατί έχω καταλάβει ότι ο κόσμος εκεί έξω, που λες κι εσύ, είναι ο προβληματικός και όχι εγώ, ούτε και τα άτομα των οποίων τη συμβουλή ζητάω. 

Προσπαθείς νομίζω με δόλιο τρόπο να κάνεις τους αναγνώστες του φόρουμ να αισθανθούν επίσης ελλειμματικοί, επειδή ψάχνουν διέξοδο με τη συζήτηση με ομοιοπαθούντες. Γιατί το κάνεις αυτό; Τι κερδίζεις από αυτό;

Θέλεις να παρουσιάσεις την r.f. ως drama queen αλλά στην πραγματικότητα εσύ είσαι ο... drama king εδώ μέσα και νομίζω ότι όλη αυτή η συζήτηση έγινε για να σου δοθεί η ευκαιρία να γκρινιάξεις και να δείξεις ότι εσύ είσαι _ο καημένος της υπόθεσης_. 

Θα σταματήσω εδώ να σου απαντώ, γιατί χρήζεις επαγγελματικής βοήθειας και μόνο, πράγμα που δεν είναι κακό, απλώς νομίζω ότι δεν έχει νόημα να κάνω το φόρουμ της r.f. καταφύγιο ανούσιων συζητήσεων. Δεν θα αλλάξεις γνώμη, ούτε και νοοτροπία. *Μην καταστρέφεις τη συζήτηση που γίνεται για την κοπέλα, δεν είναι πρέπον*. 

r.f. πως πας;;  :Smile:

----------


## empar

> *Δεν σε αποκάλεσα τίποτα*. Περιέγραψα μια κατάσταση που υπάρχει στον έξω κόσμο, και αμέσως φάνηκες να _ταυτίζεσαι_ με αυτή. Μάλιστα άρχισες να απολογείσαι *χωρίς* να σε έχω κατηγορήσει ότι είσαι μέρος της. Αυτό δεν σε προβληματίζει;
> 
> Η ζήλια είναι *η βασική συνιστώσα* του μίσους, κατά την άποψή μου. Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν πολλές άλλες αιτίες για να μισήσεις κάποιον, τουλάχιστον σε μια φυσιολογική καθημερινότητα, και αυτό που συναντώ συχνότατα στην κοινωνία είναι η κακία που προέρχεται από τη ζήλια. 
> 
> Διάβασες τα λεγόμενα της r.f. και κατάλαβες ότι έχει μεγαλώσει σε φυσιολογικό περιβάλλον; επίσης, έστω ότι το περιβάλλον της δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα προβληματικό. το να μην έχει μάθει να διαχειρίζεται τις καταστάσεις γύρω της, επειδή της λείπουν χρόνια και άρα εμπειρία, δεν το συνυπολογίζεις; το να είναι ευαίσθητη και να πληγώνεται περισσότερο από αυτές τις καταστάσεις, δεν μετράει για σένα;
> 
> Μου φαίνεται ότι το βασικό σου ζήτημα είναι ότι αισθάνεσαι ελλειμματικός. Προβάλλεις μέχρι και το φύλο σου ως κάτι που σε κάνει να υστερείς σε σχέση με τους άλλους (εν προκειμένω, τις γυναίκες). Από που κι ως που οι γυναίκες είναι σε καλύτερη μοίρα από τους άντρες; Γιατί σου φαίνεται παράλογο το να μην έχει φίλες μια γυναίκα αλλά δεν σου φαίνεται παράλογο το να μην έχει φίλους ένας άντρας; Και για ποιο λόγο θεωρείς ότι είναι ευκολότερο για κάποια να κάνει σχέσεις, ενώ για έναν άντρα είναι δύσκολο σε βαθμό που να φτάνει στην αυτοκτονία; *Για σένα, για τη ζωή των γυναικών αρκεί η απλή αριθμητική, ενώ οι άντρες για να λύσουν τα προβλήματά τους χρειάζονται ανώτερα μαθηματικά. 
> *
> Να σε ενημερώσω εδώ ότι ο αριθμός στις απόπειρες αυτοκτονίας δεν εμφανίζει μεγάλη διαφορά μεταξύ αντρών και γυναικών. Αυτό που ισχύει είναι ότι *τα ποσοστά θανάτων από αυτοκτονία* στους άνδρες είναι πολύ υψηλότερα από ό, τι στις γυναίκες. Ο λόγος που συμβαίνει αυτό είναι ότι οι γυναίκες πιο εύκολα ζητάνε ψυχολογική υποστήριξη και όταν κάνουν απόπειρα χρησιμοποιούν λιγότερο "αποτελεσματικές" μεθόδους. 
> ...


.................................................. .................................................

----------


## empar

> Με λίγα λόγια με λες μισαλλόδοξο και μισάνθρωπο.Μάλιστα.Ξέρεις, ι γυναίκες του φορουμ θα σε υποστηρίξουν όλες,σ'αυτό δεν έχω καμία αμφιβολία.Κατα καιρούς,έχω 'τσακωθεί' με πολλές εδώ μέσα διότι δε συμφωνούσαν με τις απόψεις μου.Απόψεις όμως που έχουν πολλοί άντρες αν κάτσεις και συζητήσεις μαζί τους και έξω και εδώ στο φόρουμ.Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι ένα 19χρονο κορίτσι ΠΟΥ ΧΑΙΡΕΙ ΑΚΡΑΣ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΕ ΣΕ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΚΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ,δε νοείται να λέει ότι έχει κατάθλιψη διότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος σοβαρός λόγος για να έχει.Τί αλλα προβλήματα μπορεί να έχει δηλαδή;Ακόμα και αν δεν έχει φίλες(κάτι που μου φαίνεται παράλογο),μπορεί να κάνει σχέσεις όποτε θέλει άρα πάει η μοναξιά.Αν μείνει ένας άντρας μόνος και από φίλους τότε κλαφ'τον.Αν αντί για 19χρονη ήταν 19χρονος θα μου φαινόταν πιο φυσιολογικό να παίρνει σβαρνα τα φορουμ,διότι ξέρουμε πως είναι η κοινωνία,άλλο μόνος άντρας κι άλλο μόνη γυναίκα.Κι επειδή ως γνωστόν,τη γυναίκα και σε μπουκάλι να την κλείσεις αυτή προσαρμόζεται,αν θέλεις είναι και πιο ανθεκτική σε ψυχολογικά θέματα απ'ότι ο άντρας,εξ'ου και οι περισσότερες αυτοκτονίες γίνονται από άντρες.Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να συμφωνείς στο ότι όταν κάποιος βρίσκει καταφύγιο σε τέτοια φορουμ έχει έλλειμμα στον έξω κόσμο,είτε δεν έχει φίλους είτε δεν συνεννοείτε μ'αυτούς.
> 
> Πάντως εγώ μισώ μόνο αυτόν που θα μου κάνει εμένα προσωπικά κακό,όχι όλη την κοινωνία όπως νομίζεις εσύ.Ζηλεύω κάποια πράγματα που έχουν άλλοι κι εγώ δεν τα έχω(αυτό θεωρώ ότι συμβαίνει σε όλους μας),αλλά άλλο ζήλεια κι άλλο μίσος.


.................................................. .................................

----------


## carrie

Aπαντωντας στον παολο, εχω να πω οτι οποιος ειναι εξω απο το χορο πολλα τραγουδια ξερει. Δουλευοντας εθελοντικα σε κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας σε δημο της Αθηνας, επειτα σε ψυχιατρικο τμημα σε Νοσοκομειο της ΑΘηνας και επειτα στην Πατρα, και εχοντας θεια παιδοψυχιατρο που δουλευει 9 με 9, 6 φορες την εβδομαδα, εχω να σου πω οτι το συμβαινει σε πολυ μεγαλα ποσοστα στις συγχρονες ελληνικες οικογενειες ειναι πραγματικα τραγικο. και συνεχως αυξανονται και σε σοβαροτητα και σε αριθμο. Το 80% των ανθρωπων που πανε σε τετοια κεντρα συμβουλευτικης και προληψης ερχονται με οικογενειακα θεματα, και το αλλο 20% με ερωτικες απογοητευσεις, που αμα σκαλισεις κι εκει θα βρεις οικογενειακα δραματα τις περισσοτερες φορες. μακαρι να ηταν ο κοσμος οπως τον περιγραφεις, αλλα ζωντας εκ των εσω τον χωρο της ψυχικης υγειας συνεργαζομενη και με ψυχιατρους και με ψυχολογους σε διαφορες περιοχες της ελλαδας και κυριως με οικογενειες, εφηβους και παιδια, εχω να σου πω πως κανεις λαθος, και ειναι σαν να παω εγω να σου κανω αναλυση πως επιδρανε ολοι οι ιοι στο RNA απο κατι που διαβασα σε ενα περιοδικο για εναν ιο (και δεν καταλαβα τπτ). Κι αν θεωρεις οτι τα προβληματα ειναι φανταστικα η μεγαλοποιημενα, δεν εισαι ο καταλληλος για να κρινεις γιατι δεν ξερεις και γιατι εχεις και καποιες στερεοτυπικες επιθετικες αντιληψεις που εμποδιζουν την κατανοηση.

Το θεμα αυτο των στερεοτυπικων ιδεων που βγαζουν επιθετικοτητα για τις χαζες γυναικες που ερωτευονται ακαταλληλους και τα βαρεμενα 19χρονα που το μονο που τα ενδιαφερει ειναι να φτιαχνουν τα νυχια τους, τα ακουω απο αρσενικα σαν εσενα και καποιους αλλους γνωστους εδω μεσα που ολοι λετε τα ιδια για τις γυναικες, και ειστε ολοι μονοι εδω και καιρο. Τυχαιο, δε νομιζω! Δεν σας φταινε ουτε οι γυναικες, ουτε οι 19 χρονες ουτε οι 89χρονες, σας φταιει κατι μεσα σας, μια μοναξια, απογοητευση, ελλειψη αυτοεκτιμησης. Σαν την ιστορια με τον παππου που επινε ουζο αραιωμενο με νερο και μεθαγε, επινε ουισκι με παγο και νερο και μεθαγε, και νερωμενο κρασι και μεθαγε. Και για να θεραπευτει αποφασισε να κοψει... το νερο!!

----------


## r.f.

Πωπω έχασα πολλά επεισόδια:P Αυτό που έχω να πω είναι ότι σε αυτό το φόρουμ έχω βρει άτομα που μπορώ να τους εκφράζω τις φοβίες μου, τα παράπονά μου, τις ανησυχίες μου, να τους μιλήσω για τη ζωή μου, χωρίς να με κρίνουν. Είναι κρίμα λοιπόν, Paolo, να στρέφεσαι εναντίον ατόμων εδώ, με μόνο κριτήριο την ηλικία τους και το κατά πόσο μεγάλο ή μικρό είναι το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουν σε σχέση με το δικό σου. Γιατί, την ενότητα, την αλληλεγγύη και την συμπόνια που δεν έχω βιώσει "έξω", την έχω ζήσει εδώ, έστω και για το μικρό χρονικό διάστημα που βρίσκομαι στην παρέα σας. Νόμιζα πως σκοπός του φόρουμ είναι να ζητήσεις ή να προσφέρεις βοήθεια, να μοιραστείς τις σκέψεις σου είτε γιατί φοβάσαι να το κάνεις με το οικογενειακό ή το φιλικό περιβάλλον, είτε γιατί δεν έχεις κανέναν. Για μένα η απόρριψη που δείχνεις στις γυναίκες και τα 19χρονα, προφανώς γιατί τα θέματα τους δεν πιάνουν μία μπροστά στον δικό σου "μαραθώνιο", δεν έχει θέση σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Οφείλεις να δείξεις τον σεβασμό που θες να σου δείχνουν όταν μιλάς για τα δικά σου προβλήματα και να πεις την άποψή σου, χωρίς να προσβάλλεις και να μειώνεις. 


Ευχαριστώ empar και carrie για όσα είπατε :Smile:

----------


## r.f.

> r.f. πως πας;;


Δύσκολες μέρες empar! Μεγάλο Σάββατο, δεν πήγαμε ούτε εκκλησία και στο "γιορτινό" τραπέζι είμασταν μόνο εγώ και ο πατέρας μου για 10 λεπτά, ίσα ίσα να φάμε. Η υπόλοιπη οικογένεια εξαφανισμένη... Πέρασα το υπόλοιπο βράδυ βλέποντας μια ταινία και κλαίγοντας γιατί ένιωσα πάλι μόνη. Γενικά αυτές τις μέρες που ήμουν στη πόλη μου, περισσότερο κακό μου έκανε παρά καλό... Την Κυριακή ήμουν σε άθλια ψυχολογική κατάσταση και ανακοίνωσα στη μάνα μου ότι έχω ανάγκη να φύγω και να γυρίσω στην πόλη που σπουδάζω. Εκείνη με ρώτησε τι έγινε, ε και ξέσπασα και είπα ότι εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό νιώθω χάλια και διώχνω τους πάντες από κοντά μου. Στη συνέχεια αναφέρθηκα στο θέμα της διαλυμένης οικογένειας και εκεί στράβωσε. Λόγω υπερτροφικού εγωισμού δεν δέχθηκε ούτε ένα σημείο όσων είπα και νευρίασε κιόλας... Και η πλάκα ήταν πως ό,τι έλεγα το έλεγα κλαίγοντας, αλλά ούτε αυτο την έκανε να με ακούσει. Διαρκώς υπήρχε το πνεύμα αντιλογίας, που εκφραζόταν με επίθεση. Είναι αυτό που λέμε η καλύτερη άμυνα είναι η επίθεση... Τέλος πάντων, σηκώθηκα και έφυγα και ήρθε και κοιμήθηκε μαζί μου το αγόρι μου, στο οποίο και μίλησα όπως με προέτρεψαν τα παιδιά εδώ. Μου είπε να τον εμπιστεύομαι και να του μιλάω και πως ό,τι και να τον χρειαστώ θα είναι εδώ και θα με βοηθήσει. Με ηρέμησε πολύ και τώρα νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα. Αύριο όμως πρέπει να επιστρέψω στην πόλη μου και την Τετάρτη να φύγουμε με τους δικούς μου για Αθήνα για να κάνω κάποιες εξετάσεις... Ένας αχταρμάς με λίγα λόγια!

----------


## empar

check your mail please

----------


## ioannis2

r.f.
Τρεις σχεσεις μέχρι τώρα! για την ηλικία σου πολύ καλά τα πας!! Άρα πριν τους γνωρίσεις και όταν ήσουν μαζί τους δεν ήσουν κλειστή στο σπίτι και αντικοινωνική όπως τώρα. Για να φτιάξεις τρεις σχεσεις σημαίνει είσαι ανοικτό άτομο, προσεγγίσιμο, άμα θες δηλαδή. Φαίνεται πως η κατάσταση που περιγράφεις εδώ είναι παροδική, αποτελσαμα απελπισίας που νοιωθεις αυτο το διάστημα, μην την αφήσεις να γίνει μόνιμη, και έισαι μόλις 19. 

Τώρα το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον που περιγράφεις, ωχ σε λυπάμαι, είναι ότι χειρότερο παιδί να περάσεις από τετοιες καταστάσεις, σε καταστρέφει ψυχολογικά και κινδυνεύεις να σου αφησει πληγές. Αναπλήρωσε την έλλειψη της ζεστασιάς που πρεπει να δινει σε καποιον το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον μέσα από τη φιλία, την κοινωνικοποίηση, με το να βρεις τα κατάλληλα άτομα κοντά στα οποία θα νοιώθεις τη ζεστασία, ακόμα και σε μια ωραία σχέση. Να παιρνάς πιο πολλές ωρες κοντά σε τετοιο κόσμο και πολύ λιγο στο σπίτι.

Ψάξε και τις λίγες έστω θετικές όψεις των γονιών σου, επικοινωνα σ αυτο το πλαισιο μαζί τους και παρε απ εκεί θετικά. Και το νου σου μην κανεις τα ίδια λάθη μ αυτούς, φεύγε έτη φωτός μακριά από τα αρνητικά τους. 

Σίγουρα με το να κλείνεσαι θα γίνεσαι όλο και πιο χάλια και δε θ αλλαζει τιποτα στη ζωή σου.

----------


## carrie

Οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο,τι ναναι!!! Υπαρχουν ατομα χωρις φιλους αλλα με σχεση (πλειστα παραδειγματα), υπαρχουν ατομα με φιλους αλλα χωρις σχεση (επισης), υπαρχουν ατομα χωρις φιλους και χωρις σχεση, καθως και με φιλους και σχεση, καθως και ατομα με φιλους που οταν μπαινουν σε σχεση τους χανουν. Οποιος εχει σχεση δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι ανοιχτος να εχει και φιλους, επισης δε σημαινει και οτι αυτη η σχεση ειναι λειτουργικη και καλη. Επισης πρεπει να ορισεις το ανοιχτος/κλειστος και να βλεπεις πιο βαθεια, οσο βλεπεις μονο την επιφανεια, λαθος κρισεις θα κανεις. Ατομα πχ που εχουν χιλιες επαφες στο κινητο και βγαινουν καθε μερα με αλλη παρεα, μερικες φορες δεν εχουν κανεναν κοντινο φιλο γιατι δε μπορουν να ανοιγονται. Και υπαρχουν ατομα που θα ελεγε κανεις κλειστα αφου δεν πολυβγαινουν και δεν εχουν ουτε 5 φιλους να πανε για εναν καφε, και μπορουν να δενονται με φιλους και σχεσεις και να ανοιγονται.

----------


## ioannis2

> Οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο,τι ναναι!!! Υπαρχουν ατομα χωρις φιλους αλλα με σχεση (πλειστα παραδειγματα), υπαρχουν ατομα με φιλους αλλα χωρις σχεση (επισης), υπαρχουν ατομα χωρις φιλους και χωρις σχεση, καθως και με φιλους και σχεση, καθως και ατομα με φιλους που οταν μπαινουν σε σχεση τους χανουν. Οποιος εχει σχεση δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι ανοιχτος να εχει και φιλους, επισης δε σημαινει και οτι αυτη η σχεση ειναι λειτουργικη και καλη. Επισης πρεπει να ορισεις το ανοιχτος/κλειστος και να βλεπεις πιο βαθεια, οσο βλεπεις μονο την επιφανεια, λαθος κρισεις θα κανεις. Ατομα πχ που εχουν χιλιες επαφες στο κινητο και βγαινουν καθε μερα με αλλη παρεα, μερικες φορες δεν εχουν κανεναν κοντινο φιλο γιατι δε μπορουν να ανοιγονται. Και υπαρχουν ατομα που θα ελεγε κανεις κλειστα αφου δεν πολυβγαινουν και δεν εχουν ουτε 5 φιλους να πανε για εναν καφε, και μπορουν να δενονται με φιλους και σχεσεις και να ανοιγονται.


Για να ειχε σχεσεις η κοπέλα πάει να πει κυκλοφορούσε, δεν κλεινόταν στο σπίτι και να κοιτά το ταβάνι, ούτε οι τρεις επεσαν απ τον ουρανό. Καπου την είδαν, όλο και καποιο κλικ του έκανε γι αυτό σχετίστηκαν μαζί της. Άμα ήταν κλειστή και μουτρομένη κανένας δε θα την κοίταζε εκτός κι αν αυτός είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Εκτός κι αν οι σχεσεις της ήταν τυπου «κολλητός μου» ( χα χα χα ..... καπου εδω περα ξαναδιαβασα για τετοιο τυπο σχεσης) δηλαδή εφημερο αχαλίνωτο σεξ, χαβαλές και συνοδός. Ή αν στη συνέχεια ήταν μουτρωμένη, κρυα και δυστροπη μαζί τους οπότε οι άνθρωποι δεν αντεξαν. 

Το ανοικτός το ταυτίζω με το κοινωνικός, εξωστρεφής, όχι με το βάθος στις σχεσεις ή τισ φιλίες. Φιλια σημαίνει βαθος, δηλαδή εμπιστοσύνη, επικοινωνία, αγαπη ακομα και θυσία, αλληλοστηριξη. Μπορεί να σε εξωστρεφής με τους φίλους και με τους υπόλοιπους σχεσεις τυπικές.Μπορεί καποια άτομα να τα βλεπεις καθε μερα για πολλά χρόνια και η σχεση μαζί τους να ναι επιφανειακή γιατί δε σου βγαίνει, δε σε γεμίζουν να τους κανεις φίλους και να χεις όμως πραγματικούς φιλους μιλια μακρια που τους βλεπεις κανα δυο φορες το χρόνο, μπορεί ακόμα να διατηρείς εις βαθος φιλία και επικοινωνία με τρια τεσσερα άτομα και με όλους τους άλλους με το ζορι καλημέρα. Οι συνδυασμοί είναι πολλοί........... τους γραφεις σωστα, να μην τους επαναλαμβάνω. Φιλίες, σίγουρα δεν εννοω τα χα χα χα και χο χο χο , σαν κατι χαηβανλήδες που ξέρω. 

Ο καθένας ανοίγεται σ’ αυτούς που τον γεμιζουν σ ’ αυτούς που βρησκει ασφαλεια κι εμπιστοσύνη, όσο πολύ λίγοι κι αν είναι αυτοί. Καπως έτσι και οι σχεσεις.

----------


## carrie

ξερεις, γινονται και σχεσεις και μεσω ιντερνετ, απο ατομα που δε βγαινουν ποτε απο το σπιτι! Επισης, η κολλητη μου, πριν γινει ανθρωπος, ηταν ενας μισανθρωπος που εκμεταλλευοταν τον κοσμο για να βγαινει χωρις να της καιγεται καρφι για κανεναν απο αυτους, και μετα απο τοσα χρονια στο σχολειο, σπουδες και 1000 επαφες στο κινητο και 1500 φιλους στο φεισμπουκ, εφτασε να παραδεχτει οτι δεν ειχε ΠΟΤΕ, ουτε εναν φιλο/η! ΓΚομενο ειχε, και γκομενο εψαχνε, γιαυτο και εβγαινε. Και δεν ηταν καθολου ανοιχτη, μιλαγε για κουτσομπολια και για τον καιρο, αλλα για την οικογενεια της, το γκομενο της και τα συνασιθηματα της, μονο στη μανα της, και αν. Εγω το ανοιχτος και το κοινωνικος δεν τα θεωρω συνωνυμα. Ανοιχτος σε τι; Στο να βγαινω με χιλια ατομα;

----------


## Paolo_1

> Τέλος πάντων, σηκώθηκα και έφυγα και ήρθε και κοιμήθηκε μαζί μου το αγόρι μου, στο οποίο και μίλησα όπως με προέτρεψαν τα παιδιά εδώ. Μου είπε να τον εμπιστεύομαι και να του μιλάω και πως ό,τι και να τον χρειαστώ θα είναι εδώ και θα με βοηθήσει. Με ηρέμησε πολύ και τώρα νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα.


Ρε παιδιά θα τρελαθούμε εντελώς;Καλά,όλοι αυτοί που δεν έχουν ούτε σχέση,έναν δικό τους άνθρωπο,τί να πούνε;Ξέρετε πόσοι έχουν σωθεί από προβληματικά οικογενειακά περιβάλλοντα μέσω μιας σχέσης;Σε τί μεγάλο βαθμό αλλάζει η ψυχολογία κάποιου όταν έχει ΕΣΤΩ ΕΝΑΝ άνθρωπο που νοιάζεται πραγματικά;Που ζούνε στιγμές μαζί;Ξέρετε πόσοι θα είχαν σωθεί από κατάθλιψη και αυτοκτονικές σκέψεις αν δεν ήταν μόνοι;Εγώ μπορεί να μην μεγάλωσα σε προβληματικό περιβάλλον,αλλά έναν άνθρωπο δίπλα μου χρειάζομαι.Ας εκτιμάμε αυτά που έχουμε και ας σκεφτόμαστε ότι κάποιοι είναι σε χειρότερη κατάσταση απο εμάς.Τουλάχιστον,εσείς οι γυναίκες του φόρουμ θα περίμενα να συμφωνείτε μ'αυτό.

Και για να επανέλθω στο θέμα '19χρονες και προβλήματα:λέει ότι έκανε τρεις σχέσεις.Θα μπορούσε να κάνει και εικοσι τρεις.Συγγνώμη,αλλά όταν μια γυναίκα έχει τη δυνατότητα του 'κάνω σχέση,χωρίζω,ξανακάνω σχέση,ξαναχωρίζω' όποτε γουστάρω,όποτε μου κάνει κέφι' τότε ΠΟΙΑ ΜΟΝΑΞΙΑ;Αν το θέμα το έβαζε ένας 19χρονος,θα έλεγα εντάξει,όταν ένας άντρας μείνει μόνος,τότε κλαφ'τον,είναι σκουπίδι στην κοινωνία.Αλλά δεν μπορώ να διαβάζω ότι μια 19χρονη κοπέλα είναι εντελώς μόνη,γιατί ποτέ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ.

----------


## empar

> Αν το θέμα το έβαζε ένας 19χρονος,θα έλεγα εντάξει,όταν ένας άντρας μείνει μόνος,τότε κλαφ'τον,είναι σκουπίδι στην κοινωνία.Αλλά δεν μπορώ να διαβάζω ότι μια 19χρονη κοπέλα είναι εντελώς μόνη,γιατί ποτέ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ.


εντάξει, Paolo_1. *όλες οι γυναίκες του φόρουμ υποχωρούν και παραδίνονται.* πέσαμε στα πόδια σου και υποκλινόμαστε. 
έχεις απόλυτο, όχι σχετικό, απόλυτο δίκιο. καμία πλευρά δεν μπορεί να διαφωνήσει με αυτή την άποψη. καμία. *είσαι σωστός*.

ικανοποιήθηκες τώρα;; άντε, άσε μας να συνεχίσουμε την κουβέντα για το κορίτσι.

----------


## r.f.

Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι ήμουν μια ζωή έτσι. Ημουν κοινωνική, χαρούμενη και γενικοτερα στεκόμουν στα πόδια μου και είχα τον έλεγχο της ζωής μου σε έναν λογικό βαθμό. Ούτε είπα ότι είχα μόνο 3 σχέσεις. Είπα πως οι πέρσυ είχα 2 σχέσεις που με ταλαιπώρησαν και συνέβαλλαν στην τωρινή μου κατάσταση. Η μια δεν κράτησε πολύ και πάντα βρισκόμασταν στα κλεφτά. Η άλλη κράτησε γιατί είμασταν στο ίδιο σχολείο και στην ίδια τάξη, οπότε είμασταν κάθε μέρα μαζί.

Paolo λυπάμαι που στο λέω αλλά βγάζεις ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ κομπλεξ. Τι ζόρι τραβάς αν εγώ στο παρελθόν έκανα εύκολα σχέσεις? Εγω ζήτησα βοηθεια για το παρόν, για το πώς νιώθω τώρα, γιατί άλλαξα πάρα πολύ τον τελευταίο χρόνο και δεν μπορω να ελεγξω τον εαυτο μου. Και κάτι ακόμη. Καμια φορά είναι πιο δύσκολο να είσαι σε σχέση και να αισθάνεσαι ψυχολογικά χάλια, γιατί φοβάσαι πως στενοχωρείς και το άτομο που είναι δίπλα σου με την κατασταση σου και αυτό σε κάνει να αισθανθείς πιο άσχημα. είμαι ευγνώμων που έχω τον φίλο μου κοντά μου και ποτε δν το αρνηθηκα. Ο λογος που ξεκινησα αυτο το θεμα ειναι γιατι νιώθω μπερδεμενη, αδυναμη και εξακολουθω να μελαγχολω χωρις να ξερω το γιατι. Είναι όσα εγιναν περσυ? ειναι απλα της ηλικιας? δεν ξερω. γ αυτο ζητησα βοηθεια. για να μην απομακρυνω και αλλους ανθρωπους απο κοντα μου, εξαιτιας της μαυρίλας μου...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Πάολο...στα έχω πει σε τόσα θέματα, στο λένε νέα μέλη, μόνο ο ίδιος σου ο εαυτός δεν στο λεει: το να βρεις καποτε γυναίκα ΔΕΝ θα σου λύσει όλα τα προβλήματα σου. Ναι, είσαι στερημένος, θες να το ζήσεις όσο τίποτε, το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά ΔΕΝ είναι η γκόμενα ο μεσίας της ευτυχίας σου. Είναι ένα κομματι από τη ζωή σου.
Επειδή έχει η ρ.φ συντροφο δεν σημαίνει πως είναι ο Χάρυ Πότερ και της έχει λύσει τα προβλήματα, ούτε να την κατηγορήσουμε γιατί άλλοι δεν έχουν.
Είναι ένα κομμάτι του εαυτού της και οχι ΟΛΗ της η ζωή.

----------


## empar

απορώ τι του απαντάτε ακόμα... στο επόμενο μήνυμα θα λέει πάλι τα ίδια.. αφήστε τον να λέει και ας συνεχίσουμε τη συζήτηση. 
r.f. είναι μεγάλες οι αλλαγές που βιώνεις αυτή την εποχή. προσπάθησε πάντα να αποστασιοποιείσαι από τις καταστάσεις και να τις αντιμετωπίζεις όσο πιο αντικειμενικά μπορείς. σίγουρα επηρεάζεσαι ψυχολογικά αλλά να επαναλαμβάνεις μέσα σου ότι δεν ήρθε και το τέλος του κόσμου. αυτό. τα πάντα διαλύονται και τα πάντα χτίζονται από την αρχή. (εκτός από την υγεία μας)

φιλάκια

----------


## Paolo_1

Εντάξει ρε κορίτσια,ξέρω ότι το έχετε απομυθοποιήσει το θέμα σχέσεις,κι εγώ θα το είχα κάνει αν έβρισκα γυναίκα όποτε το επιθυμούσα.Όποτε έχουμε στη ζωή μας κάτι δεδομένο,όπως έχετε εσείς αυτό,το απομυθοποιούμε και δε μας φαίνεται σημαντικό.Εξάλλου,και η κοπέλα στο αγόρι της πήγε για παρηγοριά κι όχι σε κανέναν άλλο.Ας μην μας μιλάει για κατάθλιψη και τέτοια εφόσον καλύπτεται συντροφικά,είναι μεγάλη αχαριστία,γιατί πολλοί άνθρωποι που έχουν μόνιμο σύντροφο και καθόλου φίλους είναι ευτυχισμένοι.Έστω κι από έναν άγνωστο να λαμβάνεις αγάπη και ενδιαφέρον είναι μεγάλο αντικαταθλιπτικό.Αν έγραφε ότι είναι εντελώς ολομόναχη,δεν έχει σύντροφο και φίλους και ζει και σε άσχημο περιβάλλον τότε θα μπορούσε να πει για κατάθλιψη.Υποστηρίζεστε μεταξύ σας,αλλά παραδεχτείτε ότι κι εσείς χωρίς σύντροφο δεν μπορείτε ούτε μια μέρα.

----------


## empar

> Εντάξει ρε κορίτσια,ξέρω ότι το έχετε απομυθοποιήσει το θέμα σχέσεις,κι εγώ θα το είχα κάνει αν έβρισκα γυναίκα όποτε το επιθυμούσα.Όποτε έχουμε στη ζωή μας κάτι δεδομένο,όπως έχετε εσείς αυτό,το απομυθοποιούμε και δε μας φαίνεται σημαντικό.
> 
> Ας μην μας μιλάει για κατάθλιψη και τέτοια εφόσον καλύπτεται συντροφικά,είναι μεγάλη αχαριστία,γιατί πολλοί άνθρωποι που έχουν μόνιμο σύντροφο και καθόλου φίλους είναι ευτυχισμένοι.
> 
> Αν έγραφε ότι είναι εντελώς ολομόναχη,δεν έχει σύντροφο και φίλους και ζει και σε άσχημο περιβάλλον τότε θα μπορούσε να πει για κατάθλιψη.
> 
> Υποστηρίζεστε μεταξύ σας,αλλά παραδεχτείτε ότι κι εσείς χωρίς σύντροφο δεν μπορείτε ούτε μια μέρα.


1. εγώ και πολλές γυναίκες αντέξαμε όχι απλώς μία μέρα αλλά *χρόνια*. είμαι 20 ετών και τώρα *ΕΠΕΛΕΞΑ* να κάνω την πρώτη μου κανονική σχέση.
2. αν είχες περισσότερη κατανόηση και δεν έβλεπες τις γυναίκες σαν ξεχωριστή κατηγορία ανθρώπων (υποστηρίζεστε μεταξύ σας λέει.. λες και γνωριζόμαστε και κάναμε κόμμα εναντίον σου! που ξέρω εγώ ότι αυτός που μιλάει είναι όντως γυναίκα ρε πάολο; και εσύ ακόμη μπορεί να είσαι γυναίκα, κρυμμένη πίσω από ένα αντρικό όνομα...βέβαια......πολύ περίεργη γυναίκα!!) και *σαν αντίπαλο δέος/στρατόπεδο* μπορεί και να έβρισκες όχι μία, αλλά πολλές που να έβλεπαν κάτι θετικό σε σένα
3. δεν θα αποφασίσεις* εσύ* _πόσα και ποια_ πρέπει να λείπουν από έναν άνθρωπο για να έχει κατάθλιψη (ή να αισθάνεται άσχημα για μια περίοδο της ζωής του). πότε θα καταλάβεις ότι κάθε κράση αντέχει διαφορετικά βιώματα;
4. σταμάτα να *κλαίγεσαι*, δεν είναι καθόλου γοητευτικό να προσπαθείς να στρέψεις πάνω σου την προσοχή!

----------


## ioannis2

Συμφωνώ σε αρκετά σημεία με τον Παολο. Το να χεις μια κοπέλα διπλα σου (το ίδιο και μια κοπέλα να χει έναν άντρα δίπλα της) ανεβάζει την όλη σου διάθεση, νοιώθεις ότι εχεις το δικό σου άνθρωπο, τον πιο κοντινό, αυτόν που θα σε κατανοήσει και θα σου συμπαρασταθεί στα δύσκολα, που θα βιώνει και θα χαιρεται μαζί σου ωραίες στιγμές. Αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει ότι τα οποια προβληματα έχεις είναι υποχρεωμένος ο άλλος να τα φορτωθεί για να ξαλαφρώσεις, ούτε να βλέπεις τη σχέση ως το μέσο που θα σου επιλύσει τα τετοια σου προβλήματα. Ο ρόλος της σχέσης σίγουρα δεν είναι αυτός, άλλο το αν η συναναστροφή της σχέσης σου προσφέρει τη γαλήνη και την ηρεμία να βρεις τις δικές σου δυνάμεις να τα αντιμετωπίσεις εσύ. Σχέση είναι το να χεις τον κατάλληλο άνθρωπο δίπλα σου. 

Αντιπαλο δεος/στρατόπεδο, που γραφει η Εμπαρ, συμφωνώ μαζί της, δεν υπάρχει στις σχεσεις των δυο φύλων, ούτε να μηχανευομαστε τροπους να το δημιουργήσουμε ή να το φανταζόμαστε. Πρέπει να αντικρίζετε ως θέμα αλληλοσυμπλήρωσης και αλληλοκατανόησης οπου δεν αποκλειονται και οι διαφορετικές απόψεις.

Ίσως το παράπονο του Παολο στην ουσία να αφορά θεμα απόρριψης. Η σχέση είναι αυτό που θελει στη ζωή του. Και βιώνει έντονα την ελλειψη σχέσης. Άνθρωποι που με ειλικρίνεια επιθυμούν τη δημιουργία μιας σταθερής ωραίας σχέσης με βάθος στην επικοινωνία δίνουν όλο τους το είναι στη σχέση προσφεροντας ασφάλεια, πίστη και ευτυχία στον άλλο με διαρκεια στο χρονο. Και όμως είναι οι άνθρωποι που λόγω της ιδιοσυγκρασίας τους, ότι δεν εχουν και τις επικοινωνιακες ικανότητες στις σχέσεις ή δινουν αίσθηση ηρεμου ατόμου, απορρίπτονται πολύ εύκολα, δεν τους δινεται καν η ευκαιρία να τους γνωρίσουν. Είναι πραγματικότητα αυτό.

----------


## carrie

Ανθρωποι που με ειλικρινεια επιθυμουν την δημιουργια μιας ωραιας σχεσης την βρισκουνε, γιατι βγαινουν απο το καβουκι τους (μες στο καβουκι κανεις δε σε βλεπει εκτος αν εχει την οραση του Σουπερμαν), σταματανε να κατηγορουνε ολο τον κοσμο (ακρως ξενερωτικο και αντιερωτικο), και επικεντρωνονται στο να βρουν σχεση, οχι σε ολα τα αλλα εμποδια που ειτε φανταζονται ειτε υπαρχουν. Οπως ειπε ο Χενρυ Φορντ, εμποδια ειναι αυτα τα πραγματα που βλεπει κανεις αν παρει τα ματια του απο το στοχο, και οπως ειπε και η Ελεν Κελλερ, δεν ειναι κανεις αξιοθαυμαστος για αυτα που μπορει να πετυχε δεδομενου καποιας αναπηριας, αλλα μονο για το γεγονος οτι _προσπαθησε_. Η τυχη δεν βοηθαει αυτους που ασχολουνται χλιαρα και περιστασιακα με αυτο που θελουν, και για να εχεις την ενεργεια να ασχοληθεις, πρεπει να μη γκρινιαζεις και να μη γινεσαι ενας αρνητικος πολος που απωθει τον κοσμο επειδη ακριβως εισαι γεματος αρνητικες σκεψεις για τις γυναικες που υποτιθεται θες, και για την ικανοτητα σου να κατακτησεις καποια, που παλι λες οτι θες. Εισαι μια χαρα θετικοτατος πολος, αρκει να πεταξεις απο πανω σου ολες αυτες τις σκεψεις που λειτουργουν σαν στοπ για να εχεις αυτο που θες. Μονοι μας φτιαξαμε τις φυλακες μας, γιατι σε κατι μας εξυπηρετουσανε παλια. 

ΦΙλικα, προς πασα κατευθυνση

----------


## Paolo_1

> 1. εγώ και πολλές γυναίκες αντέξαμε όχι απλώς μία μέρα αλλά *χρόνια*. είμαι 20 ετών και τώρα *ΕΠΕΛΕΞΑ* να κάνω την πρώτη μου κανονική σχέση.
> 2. αν είχες περισσότερη κατανόηση και δεν έβλεπες τις γυναίκες σαν ξεχωριστή κατηγορία ανθρώπων (υποστηρίζεστε μεταξύ σας λέει.. λες και γνωριζόμαστε και κάναμε κόμμα εναντίον σου! που ξέρω εγώ ότι αυτός που μιλάει είναι όντως γυναίκα ρε πάολο; και εσύ ακόμη μπορεί να είσαι γυναίκα, κρυμμένη πίσω από ένα αντρικό όνομα...βέβαια......πολύ περίεργη γυναίκα!!) και *σαν αντίπαλο δέος/στρατόπεδο* μπορεί και να έβρισκες όχι μία, αλλά πολλές που να έβλεπαν κάτι θετικό σε σένα
> 3. δεν θα αποφασίσεις* εσύ* _πόσα και ποια_ πρέπει να λείπουν από έναν άνθρωπο για να έχει κατάθλιψη (ή να αισθάνεται άσχημα για μια περίοδο της ζωής του). πότε θα καταλάβεις ότι κάθε κράση αντέχει διαφορετικά βιώματα;
> 4. σταμάτα να *κλαίγεσαι*, δεν είναι καθόλου γοητευτικό να προσπαθείς να στρέψεις πάνω σου την προσοχή!


Θέλω να απαντήσεις εσύ προσωπικά:τώρα που όπως λες δεν έχεις πολλούς φίλους,αν δεν είχες ούτε την σχέση σου,πώς θα ήσουνα;

----------


## Paolo_1

> Ανθρωποι που με ειλικρινεια επιθυμουν την δημιουργια μιας ωραιας σχεσης την βρισκουνε, γιατι βγαινουν απο το καβουκι τους (μες στο καβουκι κανεις δε σε βλεπει εκτος αν εχει την οραση του Σουπερμαν), σταματανε να κατηγορουνε ολο τον κοσμο (ακρως ξενερωτικο και αντιερωτικο), και επικεντρωνονται στο να βρουν σχεση, οχι σε ολα τα αλλα εμποδια που ειτε φανταζονται ειτε υπαρχουν.


Έλα όμως που δεν βρίσκουν αν δεν πέσει κονέ ή δεν είναι στην ίδια σχολή ή δεν είναι στον ίδιο εργασιακό χώρο.Εξ'ου και γεμίσαμε μόνους άντρες και λιγούρια.

----------


## carrie

και οι γυναικες που δεν εχουν σχεση με τους αντρες που δεν εχουν σχεση, και αυτες μονες δεν ειναι; Δεν γινεται ολες οι γυναικες να εχουν σχεση και οι μισοι αντρες να μην εχουν, εκτος αν ο πληθυσμος των γυναικων ισουται με το μισο των αντρων, κατι που δεν ισχυει, καθως οι γυναικες ειναι περισσοτερες. Εκτος αν υποθεσουμε πως οι γυναικες αυτες θελουν να ειναι μονες ή απλα τους αρεσει να πηδιουνται, κατι που ξερουμε πως ισχυει κυριως για τον αντρικο πληθυσμο.

----------


## Paolo_1

Εννοώ ότι για τις γυναίκες η μοναξιά,είτε η απλά σεξουαλική είτε η συντροφική,είναι ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ.Κοιτάξτε σε κάθε καφετέρια που βγαίνετε,στο δρόμο,πάντου πόσα αντρικά βλέμματα τραβάτε.Άντρες πρόθυμοι παντού,αρκεί απλώς μια λέξη από μέρους σας για να γίνει η αρχή και να πάψετε να είστε μόνες.Μπορεί ένας άντρας(χωρίς να είναι πλούσιος εννοώ) να βρεθεί ποτέ σε τέτοια θέση;

----------


## carrie

Δε νομιζω οτι υπαρχουν αλλα μετρα και σταθμα για γυναικες και αντρες. Εχω δυο κολλητους αντρες που βρισκουν γυναικες ανετα. Και δυο κολλητες οι οποιες ψαχνουν για αντρα και δε βρισκουν, η μια ειναι 2 χρονια μονη, και η αλλη δεν εχει κανει σχεση ποτε. Εχω και μια αλλη που κανει σχεσεις με βλαμμενους, ενω θελει να κανει οικογενεια. τα ξαδερφια μου ολοι οι αντρες μια χαρα ποτε δεν ειχαν προβλημα με γυναικες, οι ξαδερφες μου αντιθετως δε μπορουσαν να βρουν γκομενο, η μια γενικα δε μπορουσε να βρει γκομενο μεχρι που βρηκε τον πρωτο της στα 25 της, και η αλλη εμπλεκε με μαλακες, ενω ηθελε κι αυτη να κανει οικογενεια. 

Με λιγα λογια οπως υπαρχουν γυναικες που επιλεγουν να ειναι μονες/σε σχεση/να γκρινιαζουν που ειναι μονες, ετσι υπαρχουν και οι αντιστοιχοι αντρες. Εγω αυτο πιστευω και το βλεπω. Εσυ βλεπεις αλλα. Εγω αλλα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Εννοώ ότι για τις γυναίκες η μοναξιά,είτε η απλά σεξουαλική είτε η συντροφική,είναι ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ.Κοιτάξτε σε κάθε καφετέρια που βγαίνετε,στο δρόμο,πάντου πόσα αντρικά βλέμματα τραβάτε.Άντρες πρόθυμοι παντού,αρκεί απλώς μια λέξη από μέρους σας για να γίνει η αρχή και να πάψετε να είστε μόνες.Μπορεί ένας άντρας(χωρίς να είναι πλούσιος εννοώ) να βρεθεί ποτέ σε τέτοια θέση;


Άμα βρεις ποτέ γυναίκα με τα μυαλά που κουβαλάς, πάρε με τηλ να το γιορτάσουμε!
Έλεος ρε πάολο!
Δεν είναι επιλογή μιας γυναίκας να είναι μόνη της, επιλογή της είναι να είναι με αυτόν που θέλει και όχι με τον οποιονδήποτε.
Φυσικά και αν βγει έξω μπορεί να πηδηχτεί με εκατό ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ. Το θέμα όμως δεν είναι το σεξ, είναι ΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ.

Για την παπαριά που αναμασάς συνέχεια με το θέμα πλούσιος/φτωχός, ο ένας πηδάει ο άλλος όχι, στην έχω πει τόσες φορές την αποψή μου, που καταντώ γραφική, αλλά δε βαριέσαι, ας τα ξαναπούμε.
Οι γυναίκες δεν ψάχνουν πλούσιους/ομορφους/πετυχημένους.
Ψάχνουν αυτούς που θα τους @@ πρώτα το μυαλό και μετά την ψυχή τους. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, πιστεψε με, η πλειοψηφία των γυναικών δεν κοιτάζει τίποτα απ όλα που έχεις βρει εσύ ως δικαιολογίες για το ότι δεν έχεις βρει ακόμη κάποια.

----------


## empar

> Θέλω να απαντήσεις εσύ προσωπικά:τώρα που όπως λες δεν έχεις πολλούς φίλους,αν δεν είχες ούτε την σχέση σου,πώς θα ήσουνα;


το 'χω περάσει και αυτό! όσο έκλαιγα και τότε, έκλαψα και τώρα. αυτή τη φορά μην σου πω ότι είχα και ένα έξτρα άγχος γιατί δεν είχα όρεξη να κάνω τίποτα, έκλαιγα και καθόμουν με πρησμένα μάτια όλη μέρα στον καναπέ, ερχόταν ο φίλος μου και καθόμασταν αμίλητοι επειδή εγώ δεν μπορούσα να βγάλω από το μυαλό μου αυτά που με απασχολούσαν, σίγουρα τον είχα πρήξει με την άθλια συμπεριφορά των "φιλενάδων" μου, οπότε περίμενα ανά πάσα στιγμή να σηκωθεί και να μου πει, "σταμάτα να κλαίγεσαι για 2 τσογλάνια, σήκω, πλύνε τα μούτρα σου, και φέρσου σαν ενήλικη γυναίκα", πράγμα που εγώ δεν θα ήμουν σε θέση να κάνω. πάντως είχα το άγχος ότι θα τον κατέθλιβα με την ηλίθια στάση μου. 

διάβασα χτες κάτι ωραίο: δεν είναι τα πράγματα που μας στεναχωρούν, αλλά ο τρόπος που βλέπουμε τα πράγματα. 
τόσα χρόνια μου το έλεγαν οι γονείς μου, ο κολλητός, ο καλύτερός μου φίλος, και ποτέ δεν το άκουσα τόσο απλά και ωραία διατυπωμένο.
για αυτό προσπαθώ να αλλάξω τον τρόπο που βλέπω το θέμα φιλία, για αυτό σου λέμε όλοι να σταματήσεις να αντιμετωπίζεις τις καταστάσεις τόσο απόλυτα, paolo, διότι δεν θα λειτουργήσει θετικά για σένα (ειδικά στον τομέα των γυναικών).

το να ρωτάς εμένα όμως είναι λάθος, εγώ είμαι σε άλλη κατηγορία, διότι έκανα σχέση με τον καλύτερό μου φίλο. έτσι αν δεν είχα σχέση θα είχα σίγουρα τον καλύτερό μου φίλο, αλλά και τώρα που διανύω περίοδο όπου δεν έχω φίλες, δεν λέω ότι δεν έχω κανέναν όχι μόνο γιατί έχω τη σχέση μου, αλλά γιατί η σχέση μου είναι ο καλύτερός μου φίλος. δλδ τον μετράω και στους φίλους και στη σχέση, κατάλαβες;;;;; γιατί ήταν περίπλοκα γραμμένο  :Smile:  

σίγουρα κάποια που είναι ολομόναχη αισθάνεται χάλια, αλλά και κάποια που αισθάνεται μοναξιά ενώ έχει ανθρώπους γύρω της, πάλι μπορεί να αισθάνεται χάλια, επίσης κάποια που έχει ανθρώπους γύρω της και δεν αισθάνεται μοναξιά, μπορεί να μην αισθάνεται πληρότητα για τους υπόλοιπους τομείς της ζωής της, κλπ κλπ κλπ. κάθε άνθρωπος είναι μια διαφορετική περίπτωση, γιατί κάνουμε διακρίσεις του στυλ: _έχει σχέση-δεν έχει κατάθλιψη/στεναχώρια/προβλήματα_ και _δεν έχει σχέση-έχει κατάθλιψη/στεναχώρια/προβλήματα_; με ποια λογική; λες και η ζωή είναι μετρημένα κουκιά, κι αν βρούμε όλοι ένα σύντροφο δεν θα έχει κανείς πρόβλημα στον κόσμο. πρόσεξε, πάολο, νομίζω στηρίζεις τις ελπίδες σου ότι θα λυθούν τα προβλήματά σου με το που θα βρεις γυναίκα... πρόσεχε γιατί μπορεί να αυξηθούν τα προβλήματά σου τότε...

----------


## marian_m

> πρόσεξε, πάολο, νομίζω στηρίζεις τις ελπίδες σου ότι θα λυθούν τα προβλήματά σου με το που θα βρεις γυναίκα... πρόσεχε γιατί μπορεί να αυξηθούν τα προβλήματά σου τότε...


Πάντως της γυναίκας σίγουρα θα αυξηθούν! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Paolo_1

> Άμα βρεις ποτέ γυναίκα με τα μυαλά που κουβαλάς, πάρε με τηλ να το γιορτάσουμε!
> Έλεος ρε πάολο!
> Δεν είναι επιλογή μιας γυναίκας να είναι μόνη της, επιλογή της είναι να είναι με αυτόν που θέλει και όχι με τον οποιονδήποτε.
> Φυσικά και αν βγει έξω μπορεί να πηδηχτεί με εκατό ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ. Το θέμα όμως δεν είναι το σεξ, είναι ΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ.
> 
> Για την παπαριά που αναμασάς συνέχεια με το θέμα πλούσιος/φτωχός, ο ένας πηδάει ο άλλος όχι, στην έχω πει τόσες φορές την αποψή μου, που καταντώ γραφική, αλλά δε βαριέσαι, ας τα ξαναπούμε.
> Οι γυναίκες δεν ψάχνουν πλούσιους/ομορφους/πετυχημένους.
> Ψάχνουν αυτούς που θα τους @@ πρώτα το μυαλό και μετά την ψυχή τους. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, πιστεψε με, η πλειοψηφία των γυναικών δεν κοιτάζει τίποτα απ όλα που έχεις βρει εσύ ως δικαιολογίες για το ότι δεν έχεις βρει ακόμη κάποια.


Ε τώρα εσύ λες παπαριές.Έχεις μείνει σε μια ρομαντική εποχή που έχει περάσει ανεπιστρεπτί.Ποιο μυαλό κοιτάνε οι γυναίκες;Αν δεν είσαι επιτυχημένος σε όποιον τομέα απασχολείσαι και δεν έχεις λεφτά καμία δε σου δίνει σημασία.Αλλά ακόμα και αν σου δώσει,δε θα κρατήσει πολύ διότι αν βρει κάτι καλύτερο θα σε παρατήσει με τη μια.Καλός ο έρωτας τον πρώτο καιρό,αλλά μετά αν ο άντρας δεν βγάζει λεφτά ή βγάζει μόνο η γυναίκα τότε διαταράσσονται και οι ισορροπίες στη σχέση.Και να σου κάνω μια ερώτηση;Αν την ίδια μέρα σου την έπεφταν πχ ένας γιος μεγαλογιατρού ή μεγαλοδικηγόρου και ένας άνεργος του ΟΑΕΔ,έστω κι αν ήταν εξυπνότερος και ωραιότερος,ε μη μου πεις ότι θα έδινες σημασία στον δεύτερο;Αν μου το πεις,θα πω ότι το λες καθαρά από αντίδραση.Με το μυαλό μόνο ούτε οικογένεια ζεις,ούτε ψώνια κάνεις,ούτε τίποτα.Αν λείπει το χρήμα,μόνο προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζεις.Ακόμα κι εσύ που είσαι τόσο ρομαντική,ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις πώς έχουν τώρα τα πράγματα.

----------


## marian_m

> Ε τώρα εσύ λες παπαριές.Έχεις μείνει σε μια ρομαντική εποχή που έχει περάσει ανεπιστρεπτί.Ποιο μυαλό κοιτάνε οι γυναίκες;Αν δεν είσαι επιτυχημένος σε όποιον τομέα απασχολείσαι και δεν έχεις λεφτά καμία δε σου δίνει σημασία.Αλλά ακόμα και αν σου δώσει,δε θα κρατήσει πολύ διότι αν βρει κάτι καλύτερο θα σε παρατήσει με τη μια.Καλός ο έρωτας τον πρώτο καιρό,αλλά μετά αν ο άντρας δεν βγάζει λεφτά ή βγάζει μόνο η γυναίκα τότε διαταράσσονται και οι ισορροπίες στη σχέση.Και να σου κάνω μια ερώτηση;Αν την ίδια μέρα σου την έπεφταν πχ ένας γιος μεγαλογιατρού ή μεγαλοδικηγόρου και ένας άνεργος του ΟΑΕΔ,έστω κι αν ήταν εξυπνότερος και ωραιότερος,ε μη μου πεις ότι θα έδινες σημασία στον δεύτερο;Αν μου το πεις,θα πω ότι το λες καθαρά από αντίδραση.Με το μυαλό μόνο ούτε οικογένεια ζεις,ούτε ψώνια κάνεις,ούτε τίποτα.Αν λείπει το χρήμα,μόνο προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζεις.Ακόμα κι εσύ που είσαι τόσο ρομαντική,ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις πώς έχουν τώρα τα πράγματα.


Οι γυναίκες που έχουν μυαλό ψάχνουν άντρες που έχουν μυαλό, γιατί δεν αντέχουν έναν βλάκα δίπλα τους. Τις περισσότερες φορές, ένας έξυπνος άντρας (και γυναίκα αντίστοιχα), έχει καταφέρει κάποια πράγματα στη ζωή του, οπότε δεν είναι απένταρος. Από κει και πέρα, ο καθένας έχει τις προτεραιότητές του. Υπάρχουν κάποιοι -και άντρες και γυναίκες- που έχουν σαν πρώτη προτεραιότητα το χρήμα, οπότε ψάχνουν κάποιον με αυτά τα κριτήρια.
Προσωπικά, τα χρήματα ήταν από τα τελευταία πράγματα που μ' ενδιέφεραν σε έναν άντρα. Ίσως επειδή ποτέ δεν μου έλειψαν. Και δεν είμαι η μοναδική. 
Αυτό όμως που έχω παρατηρήσει, είναι ότι συνήθως οι άντρες που παραπονιούνται ότι τους απορρίπτουν οι γυναίκες επειδή δεν έχουν χρήματα, είναι αυτοί που πρώτα απ' όλα τους λείπουν πολλά άλλα, τα οποία μια γυναίκα επιζητά. Αλλά τους βολεύει να επικεντρώνονται εκεί και να κλαιν για την κακιά τους μοίρα που είναι φτωχοί από το να εξετάσουν που κάνουν λάθος.
Υπάρχουν άντρες που κυριολεκτικά δεν έχουν μία -επειδή είναι σπάταλοι, επειδή δεν βγάζουν πολλά- αλλά κάποιες γυναίκες λιώνουν γι' αυτούς.

----------


## carrie

ναι παολο ειναι αληθεια. Ολα αυτα που λες ετσι ειναι. Εισια καταδικασμενος να μη βρεις ποτε γυναικα. Εκτος κι αν γινεις πλουσιος, παρτυ ανιμαλ, ή μποντιμπιλνταρας.

----------


## Paolo_1

> το να ρωτάς εμένα όμως είναι λάθος, εγώ είμαι σε άλλη κατηγορία, διότι έκανα σχέση με τον καλύτερό μου φίλο. έτσι αν δεν είχα σχέση θα είχα σίγουρα τον καλύτερό μου φίλο, αλλά και τώρα που διανύω περίοδο όπου δεν έχω φίλες, δεν λέω ότι δεν έχω κανέναν όχι μόνο γιατί έχω τη σχέση μου, αλλά γιατί η σχέση μου είναι ο καλύτερός μου φίλος. δλδ τον μετράω και στους φίλους και στη σχέση, κατάλαβες;;;;; γιατί ήταν περίπλοκα γραμμένο


Εσύ είσαι εξαίρεση,δεν το βλέπεις και συχνά δυο κολλητοί να γίνονται και ζευγάρι.Εγώ ξέρω ότι αν κοπέλα σε δει απ'την αρχή φιλικά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε δει και ερωτικά.Άρα θα έχετε σίγουρα σχέση εξάρτησης ο ένας από τον άλλο.Αλλά εδώ που τα λέμε,οι περισσότερες σχέσεις εξάρτησης είναι αν τα άτομα είναι συναισθηματικά και δεν έχουν και άλλες παρέες.

----------


## Paolo_1

> Υπάρχουν άντρες που κυριολεκτικά δεν έχουν μία -επειδή είναι σπάταλοι, επειδή δεν βγάζουν πολλά- αλλά κάποιες γυναίκες λιώνουν γι' αυτούς.


Εντάξει ρε κορίτσια,διαφωνείτε όλες μαζί μου αλλά μην πετάτε και τέτοιες μ@λ@κίες από αντίδραση.Yπάρχει καμιά νορμάλ γυναίκα που θέλει να φορτωθεί και να συντηρεί κάποιον τέτοιο τύπο;

----------


## marian_m

> Εντάξει ρε κορίτσια,διαφωνείτε όλες μαζί μου αλλά μην πετάτε και τέτοιες μ@λ@κίες από αντίδραση.Yπάρχει καμιά νορμάλ γυναίκα που θέλει να φορτωθεί και να συντηρεί κάποιον τέτοιο τύπο;


Ναι, υπάρχουν τέτοιες γυναίκες και ξέρω αρκετές τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Βεβαίως, κάποια σημαντικά άλλα προσόντα βλέπουν σ' αυτούς τους άντρες, τα οποία όμως δεν είναι οικονομικά. 
Τώρα, τι είναι νορμάλ και τι όχι, δεν θα το κρίνω εγώ. Για μένα είναι λιγότερο "νορμάλ" να παντρεύεται και να φορτώνεται μια κοπέλα 25 χρονών έναν 50άρη για τα χρήματά του.
Και μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτος. Όποιος διαφωνεί μαζί σου, δεν το κάνει από αντίδραση. Στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα δείχνεις να βλέπεις τα πράγματα τελείως μονόπλευρα, είτε γιατί δεν θέλεις να τα δεις αλλιώς, είτε γιατί έχεις πολύ λίγες εμπειρίες κι ένα πολύ μικρό κύκλο γνωριμιών. Άλλη εξήγηση δεν μπορώ να δώσω.

----------


## empar

> Εσύ είσαι εξαίρεση,δεν το βλέπεις και συχνά δυο κολλητοί να γίνονται και ζευγάρι.Εγώ ξέρω ότι αν κοπέλα σε δει απ'την αρχή φιλικά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε δει και ερωτικά.Άρα θα έχετε σίγουρα σχέση εξάρτησης ο ένας από τον άλλο.Αλλά εδώ που τα λέμε,οι περισσότερες σχέσεις εξάρτησης είναι αν τα άτομα είναι συναισθηματικά και δεν έχουν και άλλες παρέες.


τι λες μωρεεεεε; ο φίλος μου έχει ένα σωρό φίλους και παρέες. ενδεικτικά αναφέρω ότι έχει φίλους από τότε που ήταν στο νηπιαγωγείο. 

τι σχέση εξάρτησης και μ@@κίες;; 

πήγα μαζί του επειδή είναι ο καλύτερος άνθρωπος στον κόσμο, τον αγαπώ και με αγαπάει. και φυσικά υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε δει ερωτικά, αρκεί να μην είναι ηλίθια, ή να μην είσαι εσύ ηλίθιος. τότε ούτε φιλικά θα σε δει ούτε ερωτικά, απλώς θα σου μιλάει από λύπηση.

αχ βρε παολο, θα ήθελα να ήξερα από που κατεβαίνουν όλες αυτές οι βλακείες στο κεφάλι σου.. τι κοσμοθεωρία έχεις διαμορφώσει, μέσα στις απόλυτες και στερεότυπες ιδέες. δεν έχεις δει τίποτα από τον έξω κόσμο; εκεί έξω υπάρχει κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι και δεν υπάγεται κανένας μας σε κατηγορίες.. κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός, κάθε ανθρώπινη αλληλεπίδραση είναι διαφορετική.. πως βγάζεις αυτά τα συμπεράσματα βρε χριστιανέ;; ειλικρινά, και μουλάρι θα χτυπήσει το κεφάλι του στον τοίχο μετά από συζήτηση με σένα... παραδίνω τα όπλα... πως ονοματίζεις τις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις, "εξαρτημένη" "όχι προβληματική" "νορμάλ" χωρίς να ξέρεις τίποτα για τους ανθρώπους στους οποίους μιλάς και χωρίς να ξέρεις τίποτα ο ίδιος από σχέσεις... βγες έξω στην κοινωνία, ήρθε ο καιρός να μάθεις κάποια πράγματα. ειλικρινά λυπάμαι για σένα, είσαι ο πιο περίεργος άνθρωπος με τον οποίο έχω συνομιλήσει ποτέ...  :Frown:  :`(

----------


## empar

> ναι παολο ειναι αληθεια. Ολα αυτα που λες ετσι ειναι. Εισια καταδικασμενος να μη βρεις ποτε γυναικα. Εκτος κι αν γινεις πλουσιος, παρτυ ανιμαλ, ή μποντιμπιλνταρας.


............διότι _ως γνωστόν_, *κανένας* φτωχός, εσωστρεφής και αγύμναστος δεν βρήκε *ποτέ* του γυναίκα. χαχαχαχαχαχα  :Smile:

----------


## Paolo_1

> ειλικρινά, και μουλάρι θα χτυπήσει το κεφάλι του στον τοίχο μετά από συζήτηση με σένα... παραδίνω τα όπλα... πως ονοματίζεις τις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις, "εξαρτημένη" "όχι προβληματική" "νορμάλ" χωρίς να ξέρεις τίποτα για τους ανθρώπους στους οποίους μιλάς και χωρίς να ξέρεις τίποτα ο ίδιος από σχέσεις... βγες έξω στην κοινωνία, ήρθε ο καιρός να μάθεις κάποια πράγματα. ειλικρινά λυπάμαι για σένα, είσαι ο πιο περίεργος άνθρωπος με τον οποίο έχω συνομιλήσει ποτέ...  :`(


Κοριτσάκι μου είσαι πολύ λίγη για να λυπάσαι εσύ για κάποιον.Εσύ λοιπόν που έχεις μάθει την κοινωνία απ'έξω κι ανακατωτά δε δίνεις και σε μας τους άσχετους τα φώτα σου;Και μη μου λες ότι δεν έχω ιδέα από σχέσεις γιατί έχω υπάρξει σε μακροχρόνια σχέση όταν εσένα ακόμα δε σου είχε έρθει περίοδος.Εσύ δεν έχεις ιδέα από τη ζωή όταν τα μόνα προβλήματά σου είναι το ότι δε σε παίρνει ο κολλητός και δε σε καλούν για τσίπουρα.Άλλο ένα ανεγκέφαλο 19χρονο είσαι.Όταν μεγαλώσεις και έχεις ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ τότε βγες και ξαναμίλα μαζί μου.Τελεία και παύλα,δεν ξανασχολούμαι άλλο με την πάρτη σου.

Και όλες οι γυναίκες του φόρουμ,μην κάνετε τον κόπο να γράφετε ότι διαφωνείτε μαζί μου,το ξέρω από πριν.

----------


## RainAndWind

Οι μεγάλες ανάγκες έχουν την ιδιότητα να διαστρεβλώνουν την όψη της πραγματικότητας.
Και δε βλέπουμε όλες τις αποχρώσεις των πραγμάτων, ούτε το πραγματικό τους σχήμα, αλλά τη μία και μοναδική απόχρωση, το ένα και μοναδικό σχήμα. Την απόχρωση που η ανάγκη μας σπρώχνει, μας κατευθύνει να δούμε. Και το σχήμα που μας επιτάσσει να υιοθετούμε ως το Ένα, που ρουφάει μέσα του όλα τα άλλα υπάρχοντα.

----------


## empar

> Τελεία και παύλα,δεν ξανασχολούμαι άλλο με την πάρτη σου.


+1000000000000000

δεν μου το έλεγες να χαρώ νωρίτερα;;;;

 :Smile:

----------


## r.f.

> +1000000000000000
> 
> δεν μου το έλεγες να χαρώ νωρίτερα;;;;


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!! empar κερνάω, πάμε να το γιορτάσουμε!!! Πάντως σοβαρά, παιδιά, δεν φαντάστηκα ό,τι το topic που έκανα θα προκαλούσε τέτοια αντίδραση και τέτοια συζήτηση...

----------


## dunami

Καλησπέρα αν και πάει καιρός από τότε που έγραψες το μήνυμα θα ήθελα να σου πρώτον να ηρεμήσεις για να δεις τα πράγματα πιο καθαρά ,από άλλη οπτική γωνία. Έχεις ταυτιστεί με το συναίσθημα της μοναξιάς και δε μπορείς να δεις τα υπόλοιπα γύρω σου . Το πιο εύκολο είναι να τα παρατήσεις...αν το κάνεις δεν υπάρχει γυρισμός , το θέμα είναι μείνεις να παλέψεις και να αγωνιστείς για να αλλάξεις τη ζωή σου εφόσον αυτή δε σου αρέσει τότε θα είσαι μία πραγματική νικήτρια.Στο χέρι σου είναι όλοι μας έχουμε τεράστια δύναμη αρκεί να την ανακαλύψουμε μέσα μας είναι θέμα θέλησης και αναζήτησης. Μην παίρνεις το ρόλο του θύματος και μην περιμένεις από τους άλλους να σε σώσουν,εσύ θα βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου!
Ελπίζω να βοηθάω!!!

----------

